# Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR



## raumich (9. April 2018)

*Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Hallo,
ich will mir nächsten Monat endlich meinen neuen PC zusammenkaufen. Erstmal die gewünschten Infos vorab.

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?
_Ich wollte maximal 2500-2700 EUR ausgeben. Gerne weniger ausgeben (wenn es Sinn macht)._

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
_Ich bräuchte noch Win10 und ne Anleitung, wie ich es ohne optische Medien installieren kann. Habe dafür aber ein eigenes Budget.
Eigentlich bin ich auch mit meinem Monitor zufrieden, aber der ist aktuell wohl auch nicht mehr state of the art. Siehe Punkt 5._

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
_Ja_

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?
_Nein, alle Komponenten sollen im alten Rechner bleiben, der zum Office Rechner umfunktioniert werden soll. 
_
5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)
_Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED, 1920x1080, 60hz
_
6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?
_a) Encoding mit Handbrake (x264 zu x265). Aktuell 24/7.
b) Spielen (hauptsächlich FPS-Shooter)
_
7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?
_500GB Boot (SSD), 1TB für Games (SSD), 3-4TB Encoding, downloads, Datengrab (HDD)_

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?
_Gerne, warum nicht._

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)
_Möglichst leise sollte er sein, da er 24/7 laufen soll. Bin aber nicht anspruchsvoll. Leise heißt, nicht über Gebühr laut und nicht Silent.
_

Ich habe mal drei Systeme zusammengestellt.

Ein Ryzen 7 System, weill ich glaube das es den besten Kompromiss zwischen Anzahl Kerne (8) und Leistung angeht. Negativ: Man bekommt gefühlt aktuell bei Intel mehr Leistung für etwa das gleiche Geld.
 Ein i7 System, weil es die brachialste Spiele-Leistung bietet. Negativ; 2 Kerne weniger, was in der Zukunft ein Problem werden könnte.
Ein Threadripper System, weil es die meisten Kerne und die beste Encoding Performance bietet. Negativ: Absolut teuerstes System verbunden mit der schlechtesten Spieleleistung aktuell. Stromverbrauch könnte mir bei Dauerbetrieb auch graue Haare bereiten.

Zu den Komponenten:
Mit Ausnahme des Mainboards (logischerweise) und des Gehäuses habe ich für alle PCs die gleichen Komponenten gewählt. Die Grafikkarte entstand aber z.B. aus optischer Präferenz. Ich bin prinzipiell für Änderungen an allen drei Systemen offen. Preislich habe ich ja auch bei zwei Systemen noch etwas Luft.

Hier was ich vorab zusammengestellt hatte:

*System, Ryzen 7 *
AMD Ryzen 7 1700, 8x 3.00GHz, boxed (YD1700BBAEBOX)
Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4
Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370-Gaming K5
Corsair Vengeance RGB schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMR32GX4M2C3200C16)
Fractal Design Meshify C Dark, Glasfenster (FD-CA-MESH-C-BKO-TG)
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 650W ATX 2.4 (SSR-650FX)
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0, 8GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (08G-P4-6286-KR)
Seagate BarraCuda Compute 3TB, 3.5", 256MB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM007)
Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1)
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B)
2055,87 EUR

*System i7*
Intel Core i7-8700K, 6x 3.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80684I78700K)
Noctua NH-U12S
ASRock Z370 Extreme4 (90-MXB5U0-A0UAYZ)
Corsair Vengeance RGB schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMR32GX4M2C3200C16)
Fractal Design Meshify C Dark, Glasfenster (FD-CA-MESH-C-BKO-TG)
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 650W ATX 2.4 (SSR-650FX)
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0, 8GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (08G-P4-6286-KR)
Seagate BarraCuda Compute 3TB, 3.5", 256MB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM007)
Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1)
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B)
2147,88 EUR

*System AMD Threadripper 1920*
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920X, 12x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (YD192XA8AEWOF)
Noctua NH-U12S TR4-SP3
ASRock X399 Taichi (90-MXB5R0-A0UAYZ)
Corsair Vengeance RGB schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMR32GX4M4C3200C16)
Fractal Design Meshify C Dark, Glasfenster (FD-CA-MESH-C-BKO-TG)
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 850W ATX 2.4 (SSR-850FX)
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0, 8GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (08G-P4-6286-KR)
Seagate BarraCuda Compute 3TB, 3.5", 256MB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM007)
Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB, M.2 (MZ-V6E500BW)
Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1)
2685,56 EUR

Danke schonmal im voraus.

*UPDATE:* Finale Komponenten in Posting 115 dieses Threads: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Zu Windows vorweg:
Schau dir das Windows Media Creation Tool an, danmit kannst du einen bootfähigen USB-Stick erstellen, von welchem du dann Win installieren kannst. 

Wenn du eine ausgeglichene Balance zwischen Spieleleistung und Produktivität möchtest, würde ich dir zu dem Ryzen-System raten. Mit OC auf 4GHz und ggf. etwas mehr bekommst du einiges an Singlecore-Leistung. Natürlicht nicht so viel wie mit einem i7, aber eben die zwei zusätzlichen Kerne fürs Encoding. 

Dein Ryzen-System sieht schon gut aus, ich würde dennoch mal ein paar Anmerkungen dazu geben:

Kühler: Ich empfehle gerne den Olymp, ein sehr guter Kühler mit viel Kühlleistung zum vernünftigen Preis.
EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

RAM: Statt LEDs im RAM kann man auch LEDs im Case unterbringen, sorgt in der Regel für eine schönere Ausleuchtung. 
Als RAM könnte dann dieser zum Einsatz kommen:
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil: 650 Watt brauchst du nicht, 500 bis 550 reichen mehr als aus. 
be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GraKa: Die EVGA ist gut, aber die Kühlung einer Palit GameRock/Jetstream oder Gainward Phoenix ist nochmal besser.

Je nach dem, wie du mit Encoding arbeitest, könnte eine M.2 SSD über PCIe für dich sinnvoll sein. Dazu habe ich in diesem Bereich aber zu wenig Erfahrung, um dir nähere Infos liefern zu können.


----------



## Maddrax111 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Was das ganze noch komplizierter macht ist die Tatsache das du FPS Shooter spielst und da ist es Intel wieder im Vorteil. 

Ist die GPU extrem wichtig für das Encoding,leider nicht mein Fachgebiet oder würde da auch eine kleine GPU reichen weil die GPU kaum belastet wird.?

Wenn letzteres würde ich an deiner Stelle überlegen ob nicht zwei Systeme die bessere Lösung sind. Ein reiner Encoding PC mit einem Ryzen 1600 und einer 1050 oder vielleicht sogar nur eine 1030 und ein Gaming PC mit 8600k oder 8700k und da du ja eh nur einen 1080p Monitor hast eine 1060 oder 1070 dazu.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Was das ganze noch komplizierter macht ist die Tatsache das du FPS Shooter spielst und da ist es Intel wieder im Vorteil.
> 
> Ist die GPU extrem wichtig für das Encoding,leider nicht mein Fachgebiet oder würde da auch eine kleine GPU reichen weil die GPU kaum belastet wird.?
> 
> Wenn letzteres würde ich an deiner Stelle überlegen ob nicht zwei Systeme die bessere Lösung sind. Ein reiner Encoding PC mit einem Ryzen 1600 und einer 1050 oder vielleicht sogar nur eine 1030 und ein Gaming PC mit 8600k oder 8700k und da du ja eh nur einen 1080p Monitor hast eine 1060 oder 1070 dazu.



Stimmt, weil FPS Shooter auf Ryzen ja nur mit 30fps laufen. Oh wait, tun sie nicht.


Keiner zweifelt hier die IPC von Skylake an - aber wie Schnuetz schon angemerkt hat, kann man den Ryzen 7 1700 übertakten und kommt auf so mehr SingleCore Leistung. Und beim Encodieren ziehst du dann einen besseren Nutzen aus den 2 Kernen/4Threads mehr.


----------



## Maddrax111 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Stimmt, weil FPS Shooter auf Ryzen ja nur mit 30fps laufen. Oh wait, tun sie nicht.
> 
> 
> Keiner zweifelt hier die IPC von Skylake an - aber wie Schnuetz schon angemerkt hat, kann man den Ryzen 7 1700 übertakten und kommt auf so mehr SingleCore Leistung. Und beim Encodieren ziehst du dann einen besseren Nutzen aus den 2 Kernen/4Threads mehr.




Zeig mir bitte wo ich geschrieben habe das die auf Ryzen nicht kaufen. Ich habe gesagt nur das Intel in diesem speziellen Bereich Vorteile hat. Ich könnte noch die Frage an den TE dran hängen ob er zu Gunsten FpS auf grafische Qualität verzichtet. Sprich eher kompeditiv spielt. Was gerade die Auswahl der 1080 bei einem 1080p Monitor in Frage stellt außer das Encoding erfolgt über die GPU. Dann macht die 1080 wieder Sinn.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Zeig mir bitte wo ich geschrieben habe das die auf Ryzen nicht kaufen. Ich habe gesagt nur das Intel in diesem speziellen Bereich Vorteile hat. Ich könnte noch die Frage an den TE dran hängen ob er zu Gunsten FpS auf grafische Qualität verzichtet. Sprich eher kompeditiv spielt. Was gerade die Auswahl der 1080 bei einem 1080p Monitor in Frage stellt außer das Encoding erfolgt über die GPU. Dann macht die 1080 wieder Sinn.



Dann habe ich dein Kommentar zwar vielleicht leicht missinterpretiert, aber es las sich so, als könnte man mit fps Shooter auf keinem Ryzen zocken. Man kann das mehr als gut, ich zocke mit meinem Ryzen 7 1700X auf einem 144hz Monitor und komme gut damit zurecht. Von daher würde ich zum Ryzen greifen wegen dem Encodieren.
Meines Wissens nach, lässt es sich nicht schön auf einer GPU encodieren. Und eine 1080 kriegt man auch in FHD klein - auch wenn eine 1070 auch lange dafür reichen würde.


----------



## Maddrax111 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Ich gehe konform das wenn nur einen PC kaufen will der 1700 die bessere Lösung ist,zu der ich dem TN dann auch rate. 

Und das eine 1080 auch in1080p klein zu kriegen ist ist spätestens wenn man Downsampling betreibt ebenfalls klar.

Aber wenn wie du sagst für Encoding die GPU nicht so wichtig ist. Der TE aber Wert auf 24/7 dabei legt ob dann eine kleinere GPU und 2 PCs. Einer für Encoding und einer für Gaming nicht die bessere Lösung ist.


----------



## Maddrax111 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Könnte so aussehen:
Encoding : Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen 615 Euro

Gaming : Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen 1550 Euro.

Gehäuse habe ich was aus dem Standardbereich genommen. Speichermedien kämen noch hinzu. Habe erstmal nur einen SSD in jeden PC gepackt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Interessehalber: Was machst Du da? 

_a) Encoding mit Handbrake (x264 zu x265). Aktuell 24/7.
_


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Ich würde beim 8700k bleiben.
Klar, bei den Videos mag er etwas langsamer sein, aber der Unterschied ist nicht so groß und ich glaube nicht, dass es dir da auf jede Sekunde ankommt.
Dafür bietet er die höchste Spieleleistung.


----------



## JackAK (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Was ist ein FPS Shooter?

B2T: ein 8700K ist minimal langsamer beim Encoden als ein 1700X(OC), wir reden hier vom einstelligen Prozentbereich.
In Handbrake liegt der 8700K sogar schon vor dem 1800X - trotz gesamt 4 Thread weniger.

Benchmarking Performance: CPU Encoding Tests - The AnandTech Coffee Lake Review: Initial Numbers on the Core i7-8700K and Core i5-8400

In Spielen ist der 8700K je nach Auflösung und Spiel von nahezu gleichauf(4k GPU Limit) bis deutlich schneller ( bis zu 25% ) unterwegs und das durch die Bank. Übertakten kann man beide, der Intel hat aber hier doch das deutlich bessere potential: 5-5,1GHz machen die in der Regel alle. Das sind gut 1000-1200 MHz mehr Takt pro Kern als bei AMD. Das IST spürbar.
 Ja den Ryzen kannste auch übertakten, mehr als 4GHz sind jedoch kaum zu schaffen. Wenn dann wohl noch auf Ryzen 2 2700(X) warten, da gibts dann wohl etwas mehr Takt.

Für mich fiele die Wahl auf Intel.


----------



## Maddrax111 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Ich verstehe unter einem FpS Shooter einen Shooter bei dem besonderer Wert auf so viele FpS wie möglich gelegt wird.

Eine noch entscheidene Frage ist mMn ob ich den TE richtig verstanden habe das er 24/7 encoden möchte und zeitgleich spielen will oder ob er das encoden zum zocken unterbricht. So wie es formuliert ist lässt es beide Optionen zu.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen, würde ich einen 7820X noch in den Raum werfen. 

Könnte das mittelding aus Kernen und hoher Singlecoreleistung sein. 

Nachteilig ist natürlich wieder die 2066-Plattform.


----------



## raumich (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Ich gehe konform das wenn nur einen PC kaufen will der 1700 die bessere Lösung ist,zu der ich dem TN dann auch rate.
> 
> Und das eine 1080 auch in1080p klein zu kriegen ist ist spätestens wenn man Downsampling betreibt ebenfalls klar.
> 
> Aber wenn wie du sagst für Encoding die GPU nicht so wichtig ist. Der TE aber Wert auf 24/7 dabei legt ob dann eine kleinere GPU und 2 PCs. Einer für Encoding und einer für Gaming nicht die bessere Lösung ist.



Bislang habe ich immer nur überlegt, mir einen PC zu kaufen, da mein alter ja noch vorhanden ist. Tendenziell ist das aber vielleicht wirklich kein schlechter Gedanke. Ein PC mit Spieleleistung satt und einer fürs Encoding. Dieses Setup muss ich mir tatsächlich mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Danke auch für Deine Komponentenauswahl


----------



## Maddrax111 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Bislang habe ich immer nur überlegt, mir einen PC zu kaufen, da mein alter ja noch vorhanden ist. Tendenziell ist das aber vielleicht wirklich kein schlechter Gedanke. Ein PC mit Spieleleistung satt und einer fürs Encoding. Dieses Setup muss ich mir tatsächlich mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Danke auch für Deine Komponentenauswahl




Einen Vorteil habe ich dabei sogar noch vergessen. Wenn es mal richtig schnell sein muss kannst du mit beiden gleichzeitg encoden wenn es mehrere Projekte sind oder sich aufteilen lässt. Das Ganze vielleicht noch in Verbindung mit einem NAS.

PS 
Und ein Verkauf des alten PCs um einen Teil der Kosten wieder reinzuholen wäre ja auch noch mgl.


----------



## raumich (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Interessehalber: Was machst Du da?
> 
> _a) Encoding mit Handbrake (x264 zu x265). Aktuell 24/7.
> _



Ich wandle meine umfangreiche, selbst auf x264 gerippte BluRay-Sammlung ins x265 Format um. Meine aktuelle Kiste PhenomII X4 benötigt dafür 23-24 Stunden pro Film. In dem Tempo wäre ich also noch knapp zwei Jahre mit dem Wandeln beschäftigt. Bin leider ein digitales Opfer. Dank Kodi habe ich schnell den Vorteil genossen, den man hat, wenn man keine optischen Medien mehr einlegen und sich Zwangs-Werbung und FSK Hinweise anschauen muss. Zumal die Filme schön von Kodi aufbereitet werden. Und ja, ich weiß: Statt zu wandeln könnte ich auch einfach ein größeres NAS mit mehr Platz kaufen. Ich sag mal so: Irgendein Hobby muß man ja haben.


----------



## raumich (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



JackAK schrieb:


> Was ist ein FPS Shooter?


Berechtigte Frage FPShooter meinte ich. Ich wollte damit auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen: Spiele, die einen hohen grafischen Aufwand betreiben. Also nicht Candy Crush auf Facebook.


----------



## raumich (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe unter einem FpS Shooter einen Shooter bei dem besonderer Wert auf so viele FpS wie möglich gelegt wird.
> 
> Eine noch entscheidene Frage ist mMn ob ich den TE richtig verstanden habe das er 24/7 encoden möchte und zeitgleich spielen will oder ob er das encoden zum zocken unterbricht. So wie es formuliert ist lässt es beide Optionen zu.



Also aktuell läuft meine Maschine 24/7 weil einfach jeder Encode knapp 24 Stunden benötigt. Habe keinen Plan was bei aktuellen CPUs möglich ist aber wenn ein Encode nur noch 3-5 Stunden benötigen würde, dann könnte man auch einfacher für das Spielen das Encoding unterbrechen bzw. irgendwann ist der Bestand ja auch abgearbeitet. Je schneller die CPU encoded, desto früher. Ich bin ja kein professionell Encoder oder ein Szene-Releaser, der ständig neue Filme encoden muss. Was tendenziell gegen die 2 PC Strategie sprechen würde. Zumindest auf längere Sicht gesehen. Mann, Mann, Mann, ihr bringt mich ganz schön ins grübeln.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Ich wandle meine umfangreiche, selbst auf x264 gerippte BluRay-Sammlung ins x265 Format um.



In diesem Fall würde ich persönlich fast eher zu einem i7 raten, denn ob das Encoding hier 5 Minuten schneller ist oder nicht, wird hier nicht so eine große Rolle spielen, oder?
Natürlich kannst du hierfür einen zweiten PC anschaffen, aber du hast ja keinen Zeitdruck oder Termine, wann es fertig werden muss, oder?
Außerdem sagst du ja selbst:



raumich schrieb:


> irgendwann ist der Bestand ja auch abgearbeitet. [...] Ich bin ja kein professionell Encoder







raumich schrieb:


> Berechtigte Frage FPShooter meinte ich. Ich wollte damit auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen: Spiele, die einen hohen grafischen Aufwand betreiben. Also nicht Candy Crush auf Facebook.



Hier wäre es hilfreich, wenn du ein paar Titel, welche du aktuell gerne spielst, nennen würdest.


Übrigens: Man kann Mulit-Zitate machen oder auch den Bearbeiten-Knopf verwenden. Dann muss man nicht dreimal posten.


----------



## raumich (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen, würde ich einen 7820X noch in den Raum werfen.
> 
> Könnte das mittelding aus Kernen und hoher Singlecoreleistung sein.
> 
> Nachteilig ist natürlich wieder die 2066-Plattform.



Skylake X hatte ich auch schon auf dem Plan (genau den 7820X). Der ist aber aktuell nochmal teuerer als der Threadripper und bei dem bin ich mit 2700 EUR ja schon am absoluten Budget Limit.


----------



## HisN (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Interessehalber: Was machst Du da?
> 
> _a) Encoding mit Handbrake (x264 zu x265). Aktuell 24/7.
> _



Das kann das neue Hardbrake in Hardware auf Intel (Quicksync)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



HisN schrieb:


> Das kann das neue Hardbrake in Hardware auf Intel (Quicksync)



Wollte nur wissen, warum "24/7"


----------



## HisN (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

^^
Und ich wollte es nur erwähnen


----------



## Maddrax111 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Also aktuell läuft meine Maschine 24/7 weil einfach jeder Encode knapp 24 Stunden benötigt. Habe keinen Plan was bei aktuellen CPUs möglich ist aber wenn ein Encode nur noch 3-5 Stunden benötigen würde, dann könnte man auch einfacher für das Spielen das Encoding unterbrechen bzw. irgendwann ist der Bestand ja auch abgearbeitet. Je schneller die CPU encoded, desto früher. Ich bin ja kein professionell Encoder oder ein Szene-Releaser, der ständig neue Filme encoden muss. Was tendenziell gegen die 2 PC Strategie sprechen würde. Zumindest auf längere Sicht gesehen. Mann, Mann, Mann, ihr bringt mich ganz schön ins grübeln.



Achtung Phrase.

Viele Wege führen nach Rom.

Als ich den Vorschlag mit den 2 PCs machte war ja noch nicht klar was du encodest und wie umfangreich. Unter den von dir genannten Bedingungen würde ich den Zweit PC Vorschlag nur aufrecht erhalten wenn dir die Idee eines Zweit PC unter dem Aspekt ihn auch als HTPC und vielleicht noch als Wohnzimmer TV Spiele PC zu benutzen reizvoll erscheinen würde.

Ansonsten würde ich den Release von Ryzen 2000 noch abwarten und dann entscheiden ob Ryzen oder Intel.  Den 7820x und den Threadripper würde ich dann nicht mehr als praktikabel erachten.


----------



## HisN (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Staxrip kann h265 auch in Hardware auf der (Nvidia)Graka.
Da braucht ne BR noch 20 Minuten.


----------



## raumich (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> In diesem Fall würde ich persönlich fast eher zu einem i7 raten, denn ob das Encoding hier 5 Minuten schneller ist oder nicht, wird hier nicht so eine große Rolle spielen, oder?
> Natürlich kannst du hierfür einen zweiten PC anschaffen, aber du hast ja keinen Zeitdruck oder Termine, wann es fertig werden muss, oder?


Kein Termindruck. Bin aktuell nur genervt, daß das Encoding fast einen ganzen Tag dauert, soviel Hauptspeicher frisst, das ich selbst, wenn ich das Encoding pausiere, ich oft nicht genug zum spielen habe und ich finde, das es nach 9 Jahren sowieso mal wieder Zeit für einen neuen PC wäre.



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Hier wäre es hilfreich, wenn du ein paar Titel, welche du aktuell gerne spielst, nennen würdest.
> Übrigens: Man kann Mulit-Zitate machen oder auch den Bearbeiten-Knopf verwenden. Dann muss man nicht dreimal posten.


Danke für den Tip. Ich finde es halt für den Antworter dann halt schöner, wenn er nicht das ganze Zeug rausschneiden muss, was ihn selbst nicht betrifft.

Zu den Spielen: Aktuell komme ich ja nicht zum spielen, weil ich den ganzen Tag encode. Folgende Spiele besitze ich aber, die ich mit dem neuen PC dann endlich zocken will.  Vieles würde wahrscheinlich auch mit meinem aktuellen PC laufen aber, bei  manchen warte ich schon die neue Hardware ab.

Call of Duty Ininite Warfare
Cities Skylines
Deus Ex Mankind Devided
Hitman
Just Cause 3
Playerunknowns Battlegrounds (läuft z.B. grottig mit meiner Hardware).
Quantum Brreak
Resident Evil 7
Rise of the Tombraider
Shadow Tactics
Sniper Elite 4
Subnautica
Wolfenstein 1 +2
The Witcher 3
The Witness
XCom 2


----------



## Flautze (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Unter der Berücksichtigung, dass das Encoding "endlich" ist, und der Hauptzweck des PC danach Zocken ist würde ich auch eher zur Intel-Lösung tendieren. Bwz. wenn du noch warten kannst, dann warte noch den Ryzen-Release ab. Wenn dann Tests da sind, dann kannst du entscheiden, ob AMD oder Intel das bessere P/L-Verhältnis bieten.


----------



## HisN (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Für Cities kann die CPU nicht schnell genug sein: 8700K
Für Cities kann nicht genug Speicher im Rechner sein: 32GB
Für Quantum Break kann die Graka nicht schnell genug sein: 1080TI

Wie gesagt: eine Blu Ray dauert mit Staxrip in Hardware auf der 1080TI in etwa 10 Minuten.


----------



## raumich (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



HisN schrieb:


> Das kann das neue Hardbrake in Hardware auf Intel (Quicksync)



Und das bedeutet? Aktuell nutze ich die Version 1.0.7 aber ich habe gesehen, das gestern eine neue Version veröffentlicht wurde. Bringt die Kabby-Lake Useren einen Vorteil gegenüber Ryzen?


----------



## HisN (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Das bedeutet das es schneller geht als auf der "CPU" an sich, weil dafür spezielle Video-Hardware benutzt wird.
Sieht meistens nicht ganz so gut aus wie wenn Du es die CPU rechnen lässt, dafür braucht es deutlich weniger Zeit.
Da ich keine CPU mit interner Graka habe, kann ich es nicht ausprobieren.
Aber wie schon erwähnt ... auf der Graka braucht eine BR nur noch 10 Minuten.
Müsstest Du mal ausprobieren (die 10 Minuten investieren) um zu schauen ob die Qualität für Dich erträglich ist.

Ich sehe zwar den Unterschied zwischen 4K und FHD an der Glotze, aber den Unterschied zwischen CPU und Graka-Codiert ist mir noch nicht wirklich aufgefallen.


----------



## raumich (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



HisN schrieb:


> Staxrip kann h265 auch in Hardware auf der (Nvidia)Graka.
> Da braucht ne BR noch 20 Minuten.


Wollte in dem neuen Rechner eigentlich auf ein optisches Laufwerk verzichten und ich müsste ständig Disc-Jockey spielen, statt den PC im Hintergrund über Nacht arbeiten zu lassen,
Aber danke für den Tip. Vielleicht sollte ich trotzdem ein externes optisches Laufwerk dazukaufen. Für BluRay Neuanschaffungen brauche ich eh noch eine Lösung. Hätte die Disc auf dem alten PC gerippt und mit dem neuen encodiert aber mit einem externen Laufwerk würde es ja auch gehen. Und 20min sind schon ein Wort. Wobei ich das fast nicht glauben will, wenn mein aktueller Rechner 24 Stunden braucht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Kann man damit auch mp4 Videos in ein h265 Format umwandeln? (Ich habe 0 Ahnung in diesem Bereich)


----------



## HisN (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Wobei ich das fast nicht glauben will, wenn mein aktueller Rechner 24 Stunden braucht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sind halt 3000 Cuda-Cores vs. die Anzahl Deiner CPU Kerne. Eventuell macht es das verständlicher.

Haha, wie geil ist das denn?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Ich wandle meine umfangreiche, selbst auf x264 gerippte BluRay-Sammlung ins x265 Format um. Meine aktuelle Kiste PhenomII X4 benötigt dafür 23-24 Stunden pro Film. In dem Tempo wäre ich also noch knapp zwei Jahre mit dem Wandeln beschäftigt. Bin leider ein digitales Opfer. Dank Kodi habe ich schnell den Vorteil genossen, den man hat, wenn man keine optischen Medien mehr einlegen und sich Zwangs-Werbung und FSK Hinweise anschauen muss. Zumal die Filme schön von Kodi aufbereitet werden. Und ja, ich weiß: Statt zu wandeln könnte ich auch einfach ein größeres NAS mit mehr Platz kaufen. Ich sag mal so: Irgendein Hobby muß man ja haben.



Mein Tipp:
Scheiß auf das Hobby. Bringt nichts, kostet Strom ohne Ende.
Und das Teil ist unfassbar langsam, weil x265 für den Eimer ist.
Tja, wieso wohl hat sich der Codec bis heute nicht durchgesetzt? 



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Kann man damit auch mp4 Videos in ein h265 Format umwandeln? (Ich habe 0 Ahnung in diesem Bereich)



MP4 ist genauso wie AVI oder MVK nur ein Container.
Was darin ist, also welcher Codec genutzt wird, wird beim Erstellen festgemacht.
Wobei x265 keinen Vorteil bietet außer ein paar Bytes, die man spart, was angesichts der billigen Festplatten völlig Wumpe ist.


----------



## HisN (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Der Codec hat sich nicht durchgesetzt? Jede aktuelle Glotze und das Fernsehen nutzen ihn.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



HisN schrieb:


> Der Codec hat sich nicht durchgesetzt? Jede aktuelle Glotze und das Fernsehen nutzen ihn.



Nope. Sie unterstützen ihn, aber mehr auch nicht. riesen Unterschied.
Schaue ich so die Standard Seiten an, ist da alles in x264 codiert. x265 nutzt praktisch niemand.


----------



## moonshot (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Nur zur Erinnerung 60Hz FHD...... fürs Gaming ist da auch schon der Ryzen Overkill, von der 1080ti ganz zu schweigen...

Möchtest du einen neuen Monitor auf absehbare Zeit? Wenn nein reicht eine 1060, allenfalls 1070.
Brauchst du 32GB RAM? Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist x264 encoding nicht sehr RAM intensiv. Wie sehr ist da dein alter PC ausgelastet?
Was besorgt dich am Verbrauch des Threadrippers? Ob nun 1 Std 300w mit 1950X oder 2 Std 150 mit dem 1700X sollten keien Unterschied machen, bei über 5GHz säuft der 8700K auch ganz schön.  Der müsste für den Wert wohl auch geköpft werden.

Mein Vorschlag wäre der 2700X. Dürfte weniger Verbrauchen als ein 8700K mit max OC und auch etwas schneller rendern, warte da aber auf die Tests. Dürfte auch etwas günstiger sein mit Board und köpfen. Dazu RAM mit B-DIEs, da von profitiert das rendern an sich und der Prozessor. 
Bei 60Hz wirst du keinen Unterschied zwischen den CPUs in Spielen merken.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung 60Hz FHD...... fürs Gaming ist da auch schon der Ryzen Overkill, von der 1080ti ganz zu schweigen...
> 
> Möchtest du einen neuen Monitor auf absehbare Zeit? Wenn nein reicht eine 1060, allenfalls 1070.
> Bei 60Hz wirst du keinen Unterschied zwischen den CPUs in Spielen merken.



Komplett falsch. Zumindest im Enthusiast Bereich. Man kann in nahezu jedem Spiel eine 1080ti/ Titan X Pascal auf unter 30 fps bringen. Und dass in 1080p. Sogar in 540p geht das.
Schon mal von Ingame Einstellungen, Mods, Antialising, Reshade, Downsampling usw...gehört?
Es gibt keinen Overkill, da es auch Spiele gibt in denen dir selbst ein 5,5ghz i7 8700k keine 40 fps bringen wird. 

Allerdings gibt es nur wenige Spiele in denen man mit unter 60 fps spielen muss bzw dies nicht so ohne weiteres möglich ist.


Und 32 GB ddr4 3200mhz cl14 wären für das encoden mit der Cpu wahrscheinlich hilfreich. Der gpu dürfte das egal sein.


----------



## HisN (9. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung 60Hz FHD...... fürs Gaming ist da auch schon der Ryzen Overkill, von der 1080ti ganz zu schweigen...



Es gibt die Regler im Spiel, und den User vor dem Bildschirm, der gerne alle Regler so weit wie möglich rechts haben möchte.
Es gibt kein Overkill, wie Lichtbringer schon schreibt.

Es gibt nur die User und die Regler 
Ich ändere nur Auflösung und Anti-Aliasing.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddrax111 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> . Dürfte auch etwas günstiger sein mit Board und köpfen. Dazu RAM mit B-DIEs, da von profitiert das rendern an sich und der Prozessor.




Bei solchen Vorschlägen wäre ich vorsichtig. Wir sitzen hier im Forum auch in einer Filterblase. Viele die hier Hilfe suchen haben den Begriff noch nie gehört. Die Ryzen CPUs sind schließlich verlötet was es einseits schwerer macht sie zu köpfen und damit Schaden anzurichten als bei einer mit WLP und andererseits möchte ich die Notwendigkeit an sich eine verlötete CPU zu köpfen in Frage stellen.


----------



## moonshot (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Wieso Ryzen köpfen? Ne den Intel, sonst ist wohl bei 4,8-4,9 GHz Schluss.
Da, der RAM auf dieser Liste harmoniert erfahrungsgemäß am besten mit Ryzen, ist auch der beste überhaupt zur Zeit.
[Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (03.04.18)

Ja ich weiß, mit Super Sampling bekommt man eine 1080ti zur Not auch in 2x2 Pixel klein. Der TE macht für mich jetzt aber nicht den Eindruck als wolle er unbedingt alle Regler sinnlos nach rechts reißen. Für natives Full HD ist eine 1060 die Standardempfehlung.
Und wegen der CPU gilt das gleiche. Ja in manchen Situationen kommt man unter 60 FPS, wenn man den 1% worst case auslässt, reicht halt fast jede CPU für 60 Hz. 
Ihr 2 tut fast so als ob man sich für unter 2500€ überhaupt keinen PC kaufen könnte der Irgendwas taugt.


----------



## HisN (10. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Das Problem bei den Pauschalbetrachtung ist: Du hast in der Regel keine Ahnung ob dem TE diese 1% besonders wichtig sind.
Aber ist ja nicht Dein Geld.
Je genauer die Betrachtung, desto kleiner die Enttäuschung.
Ich würde gerne wissen wer bei einem neuen Rechner nicht mal sofort alle Regler aufreisst.


----------



## raumich (13. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung 60Hz FHD...... fürs Gaming ist da auch schon der Ryzen Overkill, von der 1080ti ganz zu schweigen...
> 
> Möchtest du einen neuen Monitor auf absehbare Zeit? Wenn nein reicht eine 1060, allenfalls 1070.
> Brauchst du 32GB RAM? Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist x264 encoding nicht sehr RAM intensiv. Wie sehr ist da dein alter PC ausgelastet?
> ...


Sorry für die späte Antwort aber ich war für ne Woche dienstlich im Ausland. Wenn ich wandle ist mein alter PC bei konstant 85-100% Auslastung. Sobald ich z.B. etwas entapcken will order größere Datenmengen kopieren will. sackt die Entpack/kopiergeschwindigkeit auf ein minimum ab. Da können dann aus 2min schonmal 20 oder 30 werden.

Das ich aktuell einen Hardwareoverkill betreibe ist mir schon klar. Ich habe aber das Glück, soviel Kohle über zu haben und die möchte ich bestmöglich ausschöpfen. In zwei, drei Jahren hole ich mir dann vielleicht einen 140Hz Monitor und ärgere mich, das jetzt die Graka den Flaschenhals darstellt. Aber vielleicht spare ich wirklich erstmal beim RAM 16GB ein. Momentan heißt es eh noch ne Woche zu warten, bis der 2700 raus ist.


----------



## moonshot (13. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Wenn du dir in 2-3 Jahren einen neuen Monitor kaufst, kauf die dann auch die passende Grafikkarte. bis dahin kann AMD durchaus konkurrenzfähig sein und die Leistung einer 1080ti wirst du dann auch deutlich günstiger bekommen.

Dann eher jetzt eine 1050ti oder 1060 die reichen bis dahin. AMD Karten sind halt noch schlimmer überteuert.


----------



## Maddrax111 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> Dann eher jetzt eine 1050ti oder 1060 die reichen bis dahin. AMD Karten sind halt noch schlimmer überteuert.




Vega ja aber die Sapphire Nitro+ RX580 ist nur knapp 20 Euro teurer als die Palit Jetstream GTX1060


----------



## raumich (13. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Vega ja aber die Sapphire Nitro+ RX580 ist nur knapp 20 Euro teurer als die Palit Jetstream GTX1060



Ich will jetzt wirklich keinen Fanboy Streit vom Zaun brechen. Ist wirklich pure Unwissenheit von mir: Worin liegt aktuell der Vorteil einer Radeon Karte? Ich dachte die wären Nvidia derzeit hoffnungslos unterlegen.


----------



## moonshot (13. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Das stimmt so nicht. Es gibt aktuell keine AMD-Karte die sich mit einer 1080ti messen kann. Für die anderen gibt es "passende" Konkurrenz.
Die AMD-Karten beherrschen FreeSync, haben meist etwas mehr Speicher und altern etwas besser. Nvidia sind sparsamer und waren wegen des Miningbooms auch meist etwas günstiger. 

Die 580 gibt sich zur 1060 nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Maddrax111 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt wirklich keinen Fanboy Streit vom Zaun brechen. Ist wirklich pure Unwissenheit von mir: Worin liegt aktuell der Vorteil einer Radeon Karte? Ich dachte die wären Nvidia derzeit hoffnungslos unterlegen.



Ich bin tatsächlich eher der roten Seite als der grünen zugeneigt aber meine Empfehlungen gebe ich immer nach besten Wissen und Gewissen. Vor einem Monat hat die 580 noch fast 500 Euro gekostet aufgrund des Mining Wahns und da hätte ich sie nicht emofohlen weil schlicht zu teuer.  Moonshot hat eine Sache schon angedeutet die ich in einem Thread vor 2 Tagen erwähnt habe deshalb kopiere ich es hier mal rein da es da auch GTX1060 vs RX580 ging.

"Beide Modelle sind gut.

Zum einem kann man es daran festmachen sich Benchmarks der eigenen Lieblingsspiel anzuschauen welche GPU wo besser performt.

Ansonsten ist es hilfreich die geplante Nutzungsdauer mit einzubeziehen. Wenn man eh alle 2 Jahre eine neue GPU holt ist es was anderes als wenn man sie sehr lange nutzt. Wenn man sie eher lange nutzt würde ich die AMD empfehlen da die Erfahrung zeigt das den NV oft der VRAM und die Breite des Interfaces früher ausgeht als den AMDs. Sei es nun 760/960 vs 7970,280,380, 780/970 vs 290/390. Garantien gibt es nicht aber die Wahrscheinlich das der VRAM Hunger der Spiele weiter steigen wird ist recht hoch und dann ist die 580 die mMn bessere Wahl da 8 Gb VRAM vs 6GB und 256bit Interface vs 192bit. Die Nitro+ kostet mittlerweile ja auch nur 5 Euro mehr als die Jetstream. Vor ein paar Wochen lag der Preisunterschied noch bei fast 100 Euro "


Aber natürlich ist es kein Fehler eine 1060 zu kaufen weil sie halt sehr ähnlich sind in der Leistung.


----------



## raumich (15. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Wie verhält sich das mit Freesync? Kann ich trotz weniger Frames die Spiele ruckelfrei zocken oder ist das Sync nur gegen das Tearing? im Vergleich mit der 1060 würde ich wohl eher die 580 favorisieren. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich mit ner 1070 bzw. 1080 langfristag besser fahren würde.


----------



## HisN (15. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Nur gegen das Tearing.


----------



## raumich (15. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



HisN schrieb:


> Nur gegen das Tearing.



D.h. mein aktueller Monitor hat 60Hz und ich brauche dann eine Karte, die mit meinen Einstellungen dann mindestens 60 Frames hinbekommt, damit der Screen nicht teart?


----------



## HisN (15. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Bei Freesync?
Nein, der hat eine Freesync-Range. Z.b. von 48 bis 60hz. Dann hast Du zwischen 48 und 60FPS kein Tearing ohne das vsync aktiv sein muss.


----------



## raumich (15. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



HisN schrieb:


> Bei Freesync?
> Nein, der hat eine Freesync-Range. Z.b. von 48 bis 60hz. Dann hast Du zwischen 48 und 60FPS kein Tearing ohne das vsync aktiv sein muss.



Nein, mein alter Monitor ohne Freesync. Was muß die Karte leisten können, das ich kein Tearing habe.


----------



## HisN (15. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Gar nix, Du machst vsync oder FastSync an und hast kein Tearing.
Die Frage ist nur .... spielt sich das für Dich "vernünftig". Daran scheiden sich die Geistern. Du erntest Input-Lag dadurch. Bei Vsync mehr, bei FastSync weniger.


----------



## raumich (15. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



HisN schrieb:


> Gar nix, Du machst vsync oder FastSync an und hast kein Tearing.
> Die Frage ist nur .... spielt sich das für Dich "vernünftig". Daran scheiden sich die Geistern. Du erntest Input-Lag dadurch. Bei Vsync mehr, bei FastSync weniger.



Super, danke. I still got a lot to learn. Ich bezweifle das mir die Rx580 auf Dauer reichen wird. Sie macht aber IMO mehr Sinn als eine 1060. Muß ich also entscheiden, ob och zukünftig Vsync und ne 1070 oder 1080 nutze, oder aber mir ne Vega 56 hole und einen Freesync Monitor dazu.


----------



## moonshot (15. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Für die nächsten 2 Jahre wird sowohl eine 1060 als auch eine 580 reichen um mit 60 FPS auf hoher Einstellung zu spielen.
Du musst halt bei AAA-Titel bei der einen oder anderen Einstellung eine Stufe weiter runter, dann passt das schon.


----------



## raumich (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Mmmhhhh... ich spiele aktuell tatsächlich mit dem Gedanken, mir eine Radeon Grafikkarte, mit dem dazugehörigen Freesync-Monitor zu holen.

Würde dazu gern ein paar Meinungen hören bzw. auch gerne Empfehlungen, was den Monitor angeht. Wichtig ist, das er auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit bietet, das ich zwei PCs anschließen kann und ich (wenn möglich) per Taste zwischen beiden Eingängen umschalten kann.

Also was meint ihr?

Geforce GTX1070 oder 1080 und meinen alten 60hz Monitor weiterverwenden, oder
Radeon RX580 oder Vega 56 und dafür einen 24'Zoll  144hz FreesyncMonitor dazu kaufen.

Auflösung aktuell 1080p, zukünftig 1080p oder 1440p


----------



## SnaxeX (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Mmmhhhh... ich spiele aktuell tatsächlich mit dem Gedanken, mir eine Radeon Grafikkarte, mit dem dazugehörigen Freesync-Monitor zu holen.
> 
> Würde dazu gern ein paar Meinungen hören bzw. auch gerne Empfehlungen, was den Monitor angeht. Wichtig ist, das er auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit bietet, das ich zwei PCs anschließen kann und ich (wenn möglich) per Taste zwischen beiden Eingängen umschalten kann.
> 
> ...



Was ist mit einem G-Sync Monitor? Der Aufpreis von normalen Monitor zu Monitor + G-Sync dürfte doch ähnlich ausfallen wie der Aufpreis von einer GTX 1070 zu einer Vega 56. Empfehlen kann ich dir da den AOC G2460GF (PF ist das Freesync Pendant)


----------



## raumich (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Was ist mit einem G-Sync Monitor? Der Aufpreis von normalen Monitor zu Monitor + G-Sync dürfte doch ähnlich ausfallen wie der Aufpreis von einer GTX 1070 zu einer Vega 56. Empfehlen kann ich dir da den AOC G2460GF (PF ist das Freesync Pendant)


Wow, danke für die Empfehlung. Ich dachte Gsync wäre deutlich teurer. Ok. Ne RX580+Freesync Monitor wäre in Summe so günstig wie ne GTX 1070 alleine aber das Budget muß ich doch noch mal durchgehen. Eine Vega56 + Monitor macht tatsächlich keinen Unterschied zu einer 1070 + G-Sync.


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Wow, danke für die Empfehlung. Ich dachte Gsync wäre deutlich teurer. Ok. Ne RX580+Freesync Monitor wäre in Summe so günstig wie ne GTX 1070 alleine aber das Budget muß ich doch noch mal durchgehen. Eine Vega56 + Monitor macht tatsächlich keinen Unterschied zu einer 1070 + G-Sync.



G Sync ist auch deutlich teurer.
Acer XF270HUAbmiidprzx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Der Acer kostet nur 40 Euro mehr als der AOC hat aber 27 Zoll statt 24,hat auch 144 Hertz,hat WQHD Auflösung statt Full HD und Freesync statt G Sync und ein vom Bild her bessseres IPS Display statt des TN Penals des AOC.


----------



## moonshot (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Zur 1070 kommt das mit dem Preis hin. Die Vega liegt von der Leistung mittlerweile aber mehr bei einer 1070ti. Die Preise sind aber gerade insgesamt  zumindest etwas am Fallen.


----------



## SnaxeX (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> G Sync ist auch deutlich teurer.
> Acer XF270HUAbmiidprzx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Der Acer kostet nur 40 Euro mehr als der AOC hat aber 27 Zoll statt 24,hat auch 144 Hertz,hat WQHD Auflösung statt Full HD und Freesync statt G Sync und ein vom Bild her bessseres IPS Display statt des TN Penals des AOC.



Du meinst doppelt so teuer als wie der FHD + 144hz + Freesync?^^
Dann ist der TE halt komplett über den Rahmen, das ist mit Abstand das Teuerste (da er sich somit ja eine Vega kauft und somit der preisliche Vorteil verloren geht, von 1070 + 144hz Monitor). Aber wenn das Geld dafür übrig ist, würd ich auch zu diesem Modell greifen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Du meinst doppelt so teuer als wie der FHD + 144hz + Freesync?^^
> Dann ist der TE halt komplett über den Rahmen, das ist mit Abstand das Teuerste (da er sich somit ja eine Vega kauft und somit der preisliche Vorteil verloren geht, von 1070 + 144hz Monitor). Aber wenn das Geld dafür übrig ist, würd ich auch zu diesem Modell greifen.



Damit wir vom selben reden. Aber du meintest doch diesen Monitor AOC G2460PG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in Beitrag 58. Und der kostet nur 43 Euro weniger als der Acer für den man ja durchaus eine 580 nehmen kann.


Im Prinzip gibt es drei Optionen nach Geldbeutel und haben wollen.
1. AOC plus 1070Ti Palit Jetstream 900 Euro
2. Der Acer plus RX580 Sapphire Nitro+ 740 Euro
3. Der Acer plus Vega 56 1000 Euro.

Da man einen guten Monitor sehr lange nutzen kann würde ich Variante 2 oder 3 empfehlen.

PS
Und mich nicht mit einem 24 Zoll Full HD TN Display rumärgern gerade wenn man eine potente GPU nutzt und die Grafikpracht gar nicht ausreizen kann.


----------



## moonshot (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Vega 56 hat das bessere P/L zur 64. 

Wie war eigentlich der letzte Stand wegen Config und des Budgets?


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Ich schmeiß mal eine Konfig in den Raum wo die Reise hingehen könnte.
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen  1570 Euro plus 300 Euro wenn V56 Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 1870 Euro
Monitor Acer XF270HUAbmiidprzx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Den gibt es leider bei MF nicht. Müsste man dann woanders bestellen.

Sind dann 1970 Euro mit der 580 und 2270 Euro mit der Vega inkl. Monitor.


Edit sagt. Hatte vergessen das der TE gerne 2 SSD hätte. Habe eine 1 TB ergänzt und Preise angepasst.  Auf jeden Fall immer noch unter den ursprünglichen 2500-2700 Euro selbst mit der Vega und dem guten WQHD Monitor.


----------



## SnaxeX (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Damit wir vom selben reden. Aber du meintest doch diesen Monitor AOC G2460PG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in Beitrag 58. Und der kostet nur 43 Euro weniger als der Acer für den man ja durchaus eine 580 nehmen kann.
> 
> 
> Im Prinzip gibt es drei Optionen nach Geldbeutel und haben wollen.
> ...



Ich meinte den hier: AOC G2460PF Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Der kostet halt nur mehr knapp 220€

1. AOC G2460PF + RX 580 = 560€
2. AOC + 1070Ti Palit Jetstream 900 Euro
3. Acer + Vega 56 cirka 1000€

Eine Grafikkarte bekommt man immer klein, für mich wäre eine Vega 56 in FHD optimal, aber das sieht halt jeder anders 
Aber ja, an sich scheint der Acer schon ein gutes Teil zu sein und Monitore hat man bekanntlich ja länger, dass sich das rentiert 


(Ich selber spiele nur auf Full HD, weil WQHD nur ein Zwischenschritt für mich ist und ein bezahlbarer 4k@120hz@10 Bit HDR noch nicht erschienen ist)


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich meinte den hier: AOC G2460PF Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> Der kostet halt nur mehr knapp 220€
> 
> 1. AOC G2460PF + RX 580 = 560€
> ...



Darf ich mal fragen in welcher Auflösung du spielst? Im Vergleich zu Vega 56 hast du ja auch nur eine RX580


----------



## SnaxeX (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen in welcher Auflösung du spielst? Im Vergleich zu Vega 56 hast du ja auch nur eine RX580



In Full HD - ich habe den AOC G2460PF vor mir stehen. Mein Freesync Monitor ist auch der einzige Grund, warum ich keine Nvidia Karte bei mir drinnen stecken habe bzw. ist es mir dei Vega 56 momentan noch nicht wert (erst wenn die sowas um die 450€ angekommen ist). Und manche mögen meinen, dass die RX 580 für FHD mehr als ausreichend ist - ist sie auch an sich, aber für mich halt nur gerade so, aber da hat halt jede andere Ansprüche.

Ich wollte dem TE auch deswegen ja den AOC 2460PF + 1070 vorschlagen, bis du den Acer ins Spiel gebracht hast, was, meiner Meinung nach, auch das wesentlich bessere Angebot ist, sich für den Preis auch gleich den Acer zu nehmen, da die 43€ Aufpreis es allemal wert sind.


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Du hast natürlich recht dasdas Ganze auch extrem subjektiv ist. Vorteil aber natürlich das die WQHD Auflösung und der damit vierfachen Menge an  Pixel gegenüber Full HD viel ausgleicht um die Grafikeinstellungen etwas tiefer lassen zu können und trotzdem eine gute Grafik und FpS zu haben. Plus das IPS Display.


edith sagt. Das knapp doppelte an Pixeln natürlich. Mea culpa. Zu warm zum denken.


----------



## SnaxeX (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht dasdas Ganze auch extrem subjektiv ist. Vorteil aber natürlich das die WQHD Auflösung und der damit vierfachen Menge an  Pixel gegenüber Full HD viel ausgleicht um die Grafikeinstellungen etwas tiefer lassen zu können und trotzdem eine gute Grafik und FpS zu haben. Plus das IPS Display.
> 
> 
> edith sagt. Das knapp doppelte an Pixeln natürlich. Mea culpa. Zu warm zum denken.



Eh, deswegen bin ich ja auch deiner Meinung, falls das noch nicht ersichtlich ist


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Eh, deswegen bin ich ja auch deiner Meinung, falls das noch nicht ersichtlich ist



Hatte ich schon verstanden. Wollte dir auch noch mal zustimmen wegen der Subjektivität.


----------



## raumich (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> Vega 56 hat das bessere P/L zur 64.
> 
> Wie war eigentlich der letzte Stand wegen Config und des Budgets?



Also Budget hatte ich 2500-2700 angesetzt. Bei der Config bin ich aktuell bei dem neuen Ryzen 2700 angelangt, habe aber noch ein X370 Board in der Config. Board kann sich vielleicht noch ändern. Hätte gern mehr als 4 externe USB3.0 Anschlüsse hinten. Laut Geizhals wäre ich inkl. des  27' Acer Monitors mit 2527 EUR noch voll im Budget und hätte sogar noch Geld für den ein oder anderen Komponentenwechsel oder aber Lüfter und Kabel etc. Aktuell sähe die Config so aus:

AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed (YD270XBGAFBOX)
Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4
Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370-Gaming K5
Corsair Vengeance RGB schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMR32GX4M2C3200C16)
Fractal Design Meshify C Dark, Glasfenster (FD-CA-MESH-C-BKO-TG)
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 650W ATX 2.4 (SSR-650FX)
Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 56 Gaming OC 8G, 8GB HBM2, 3x HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-RXVEGA56GAMING OC-8GD)
Acer XF270HUAbmiidprzx, 27" (UM.HX0EE.A01)
Western Digital WD Red 4TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD40EFRX)
Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB, SATA (MZ-76E500B/EU)
Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB, SATA (MZ-76E1T0B/EU)
Geizhals 2527,63

Das mit dem Monitor ist schon ne Ansage. 27 Zoll, IPS 144hz und WQHD hat mich schon ein bißchen heiß gemacht, muß ich zugeben. Daher muss es auch die Vega 56 sein, da ich glaube, der RX580 könnte in der Auflösung zu leicht die Puste ausgehen.

Als ich anfing mich wieder mit der Materie zu beschäftigen, wollte ich unbedingt einen I7 und eine Nvidia Karte.  Den I7 brauche ich inzwischen nicht mehr. Die Geforce würde mir immernoch gefallen abereinen Vergleichbaren Monitor wie den Acer, gibt es wohl nicht für das gleiche Geld und der AOC kommt nicht in Frage, da er in der G-Sync Variante nur einen Anschluß hat. Auch wenn ich glaube, das der Zweitrechner zukünftig mehr aus als an sein wird, möchte ich mir die Möglichkeit erhalten, ein weiteres Gerät an den Monitor zu hängen. Und sei es nur meine Recalbox.

Also, was sagt ihr zu obenstehender Config.


----------



## raumich (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mal eine Konfig in den Raum wo die Reise hingehen könnte.
> Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen  1570 Euro plus 300 Euro wenn V56 Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 1870 Euro
> Monitor Acer XF270HUAbmiidprzx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Den gibt es leider bei MF nicht. Müsste man dann woanders bestellen.
> ...



Sieht auch ganz gut aus. Ich habe halt 32GB RAM gewählt aber 16 könnten reichen. Mit Deinem RAM könnte ich nochmal 200 EUR sparen. Ach ja... Und in Deiner Konfig fehlt das Netzteil.


----------



## Torben456 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Also ich finde gerade in Sachen 144HZ sollte man zu Intel greifen, sprich 8700K inkl. GTX 1080 statt Vega56. 
Die 1080 ist leistungsstärker, leiser und im selben Budget, man muss halt  für G-Sync drauf zahlen.

Ryzen war in Sachen 144HZ zumindestens in der 1.Gen nicht so geeignet, die 2.Gen hat nur höhreren Takt wird aber nicht an den i7 8700K anschließen können in Sachen Gaming. Um immer stabile 144FPS zu haben brauchst du also Intel, wenn die FPS auch mal bei 100 sein dürfen, kannst du zu Ryzen greifen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Torben456 schrieb:


> die 2.Gen hat nur höhreren Takt wird aber nicht an den i7 8700K anschließen können in Sachen Gaming



Interessant. Und falsch. In 4k sind beide CPUs gleichschnell. Der 2700x hat allerdings 2 Kerne mehr und eine minimal geringere Latenz und bessere Boards. In 1080p sind beide CPUs bis auf 1% Unterschied gleichschnell.


----------



## Torben456 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Interessant. Und falsch. In 4k sind beide CPUs gleichschnell. Der 2700x hat allerdings 2 Kerne mehr und eine minimal geringere Latenz und bessere Boards. In 1080p sind beide CPUs bis auf 1% Unterschied gleichschnell.



Wir reden hier aber von 144HZ und WQHD und da kannst du mir nicht erzählen das ein i7 8700K@5GHZ nur gleich viel FPS erzeugt wie ein Ryzen 7 2700


----------



## moonshot (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Es geht (auch) um Editing. Der 2700X klatsch da einen 8700K sowohl von der Leistung als auch vom relativen Verbrauch an die Wand. 

Warum 2 SSDs? 1TB sollte erst mal reichen, da kannste auch einfach nachkaufen.

Das Taichi hat genug USB für dich ASRock > X470 Taichi ansonsten morgen mal durch die Tests schauen ob es da Features gibt die die neuen Boards haben, die du brauchst/willst. Ansonsten geht auch ein altes.

Die Saphir Nitro+ kostet genau so viel wie die Gigabyte Karte, soll aber etwas besser sein.
Die Vegas sind an sich noch alle "zu" teuer aber mit einem entsprechenden Gsync-Monitor zusammen ist es halt immer noch billiger als eine 1080.


----------



## RtZk (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Interessant. Und falsch. In 4k sind beide CPUs gleichschnell. Der 2700x hat allerdings 2 Kerne mehr und eine minimal geringere Latenz und bessere Boards. In 1080p sind beide CPUs bis auf 1% Unterschied gleichschnell.



Eine CPU bringt in jeder Auflösung gleich viel FPS, wenn deine Grafikkarte nicht stark genug ist kann deine GPU gar nichts dafür.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon geht es hier wohl nicht um 4k.


----------



## Torben456 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Ja es geht ja auch nicht nur ums Editing sondern auch ums zocken. Beim Editing ist die Differenz meist nur ein paar Sek, ob ich jetzt 10 oder 15 Sekunden länger warte macht den Braten auch nicht fett. In Sachen Gaming vor allem im Bereich Shooter, ist man mit einem Intel deutlich besser aufgehoben, vor allem wenn es um 144HZ Gaming geht, das ist Fakt. Oder kennt ihr ein Multiplayer Shooter der durch AMD mehr profitiert als durch Intel?


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Sieht auch ganz gut aus. Ich habe halt 32GB RAM gewählt aber 16 könnten reichen. Mit Deinem RAM könnte ich nochmal 200 EUR sparen. Ach ja... Und in Deiner Konfig fehlt das Netzteil.



Usp. Düdelüü. 

Du hast Budget für 32 GB RAM also kann man die natürlich nehmen.

Zu deiner Konfig. Wenn du dich für Ryzen entscheiden solltest würde ich aber noch die ersten Tests abwarten und auf jeden Fall statt dem X370 Board ein X470 Board nehmen. 

Und ich möchte dir echt die Sapphire ans Herz legen,auch die Powercolor Red Devil ist gut.
Hier zu beiden Karten ein ausführlicher Tests.
Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Nitro+ Review | bit-tech.net
PowerColor Red Devil RX VEGA 56 8GB HBM2 Review - Overclockers Club

Bei der Gígabyte würde mich abschrecken das die Karte nur 2 100mm Lüfter hat und kommt auch bei diesem Test Zusammenfassung und Fazit - Minimalismus pur: Gigabyte RX Vega56 Gaming OC im Test von Toms Hardware nicht so gut weg.

Und das bei 0 Euro Preisunterschied zur Sapphire.

Bei AMD macht man mit beiden Herstellern am wenigstens falsch. Sapphire ist eh der Lieblingsboardpartner von AMD und Powercolor ist seit einigen Generationen auch immer vorne mit dabei.


PS
Habe noch einen Test zur Red Devil gefunden.
PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 Red Devil im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## moonshot (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

12*5GHz /16*4,25 = 0,88 Allein auf dem Papier ist der Ryzen 12% schneller und dabei auch effizienter. Für 5 GHz muss man den Intel auch köpfen sonst throttled der.

Und ich glaube den TE interessieren dann die paar Spiele in denen er 120 statt 130 FPS hat nicht wirklich, da in WQHD eh in 95% der Fälle GPU-limit
YouTube bisschen älter aber AMD gewinnt XD, kommt halt immer auf die Optimierung an.


----------



## Torben456 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Auf dem Papier mag es vielleicht stehen, aber 95% der Spiele profitieren derzeit von einer hohen IPC Leistung und nicht von vielen Kernen. Da der i7 8700K ein deutlich höhere IPC Leistung hat, hämmert er einen Ryzen im jetzigen Entwicklungsstadium in Sachen Gaming einfach weg, vor allem bezogen auf Shooter wie z.B. CS GO, CoD, BF1.

Und man kann einen i7 8700K auch auf 4,8-4,9GHZ betreiben ohne ihn zu köpfen und trotzdem eine höhere IPC Leistung.


----------



## facehugger (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Ich würde bei der Vega 56 auch eher zur Sapphire Nitro+ oder zur Pulse raten:

Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

im Test von CB ist die Karte gut weggekommen:

Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse im Test - ComputerBase

Gruß


----------



## moonshot (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

12% Editing 
Intel hat die höhere Single Core Leistung. IPC dürfte gleich sein, sieht man Morgen. Wie du vllt. siehst stand zu Beginn sogar ein Threadripper im Raum. Der 8700K geht nun mal total an den Bedürfnissen des TE vorbei. Ich halt ihn/sie auch für Vernünftig genug uns zu sagen, sollte das Gaming doch deutlich wichtiger sein als das Editing.
Und wie gesagt, die CPU Leistung ist im GPU Limit halt total Wumpe.
Edit: die Puls ist die kleine Schwester der Nitro+, lohnt bei gleichem Preis halt nicht, auch wenn die Karte an sich ganz nett ist.


----------



## facehugger (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> 12% Editing
> Intel hat die höhere Single Core Leistung. IPC dürfte gleich sein, sieht man Morgen. Wie du vllt. siehst stand zu Beginn sogar ein Threadripper im Raum. Der 8700K geht nun mal total an den Bedürfnissen des TE vorbei. Ich halt ihn/sie auch für Vernünftig genug uns zu sagen, sollte das Gaming doch deutlich wichtiger sein als das Editing.
> Und wie gesagt, die CPU Leistung ist im GPU Limit halt total Wumpe.
> Edit: die Puls ist die kleine Schwester der Nitro+, lohnt bei gleichem Preis halt nicht, auch wenn die Karte an sich ganz nett ist.


Ihr braucht euch hier nicht prügeln Egal ob der TE beim Prozzi nun den i7-8700k, den Threadripper 1920X oder den Ryzen 2700X nimmt, gegenüber seiner jetzigen CPU sind das Welten, wenn nicht sogar Universen...

Edit: und warum sollte sich die Pulse gegenüber der Nitro+ nicht "lohnen"? Ich erwarte eine ausführliche/zufriedenstellende sowie adäquate Antwort Die Pulse ist deutlich kürzer wie die Nitro+. Punkt 1 für die Pulse...

Gruß


----------



## moonshot (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Die Nitro ist etwas hochwertiger und hat einen besseren Kühler, bei gleichem Preis würde ich das grundsätzlich bevorzugen. Wenn die Pulse billiger wäre, wäre sie interessanter. In ein Define C sollte auch die Nitro rein passen. Hat man ein kleineres Case, ist das Argument für die Pulse natürlich ein Anderes.


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ihr braucht euch hier nicht prügeln Egal ob der TE beim Prozzi nun den i7-8700k, den Threadripper 1920X oder den Ryzen 2700X nimmt, gegenüber seiner jetzigen CPU sind das Welten, wenn nicht sogar Universen...
> 
> Edit: und warum sollte sich die Pulse gegenüber der Nitro+ nicht "lohnen"? Ich erwarte eine ausführliche/zufriedenstellende sowie adäquate Antwort Die Pulse ist deutlich kürzer wie die Nitro+. Punkt 1 für die Pulse...
> 
> Gruß




Ich würde auch eher zur Nitro+ raten aber die Gründe sind minmal. Die Nitro+ ist minimal schneller,kühler und leiser. Und an der Wahl des RAMs sieht man das der TE RGB Beleuchtung mag und die hat die Nitro. Aber von nicht lohnen kann man definitiv nicht reden.


----------



## facehugger (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> Die Nitro ist etwas hochwertiger und hat einen besseren Kühler, bei gleichem Preis würde ich das grundsätzlich bevorzugen.


Schau dir mal den von mir verlinkten Test der Pulse bei CB hinsichtlich Lautstärke/Temperatur an. Und dann sag mir nochmal, das die Nitro+ besser sei... *

@Maddrax111:* ich kauf mir doch keine Graka wegen dem RGB-BlingBling...

Gruß


----------



## moonshot (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

0,5 Db lauter, also unhörbar und je nach Bios 1 Grad wärmer? 

"tl;dr: Sapphire hat bei der Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse einen dicken Rotstift angesetzt. Es wurde an allen Ecken und Enden abgespeckt: Takt, Material, RGB-Beleuchtung, Lüfter, überall gibt es Einschnitte gegenüber dem Topmodell Nitro+. Und trotzdem gehört die Grafikkarte, Preise einmal außen vor, zu den Großen."

Übersehe ich was?


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



facehugger schrieb:


> @Maddrax111:[/B] ich kauf mir doch keine Graka wegen dem RGB-BlingBling...



Ich auch nicht,sieht auch so doof aus wenn man ein Fenster in die Seitenwand schneidet und eine Plexiglasscheibe reinklebt.  Aber jedem das seine. Da rede ich auch niemand rein. Aber im Endeffekt kann man auch einfach eine Münze werfen ob die Pulse oder Notro. Beides sind gute GPUs in Verbindung mit dem Acer Monitor wird der TE eine  Menge Spass haben.


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> 0,5 Db lauter, also unhörbar und je nach Bios 1 Grad wärmer?
> 
> "tl;dr: Sapphire hat bei der Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse einen dicken Rotstift angesetzt. Es wurde an allen Ecken und Enden abgespeckt: Takt, Material, RGB-Beleuchtung, Lüfter, überall gibt es Einschnitte gegenüber dem Topmodell Nitro+. Und trotzdem gehört die Grafikkarte, Preise einmal außen vor, zu den Großen."
> 
> Übersehe ich was?



Wenn du die Balkengrafik anschaust ist die Nitro im Effizienzmodus minimal leiser und kühler als die Pulse, im Nitromodus minimal lauter und wärmer.


----------



## SnaxeX (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Auf dem Papier mag es vielleicht stehen, aber 95% der Spiele profitieren derzeit von einer hohen IPC Leistung und nicht von vielen Kernen. Da der i7 8700K ein deutlich höhere IPC Leistung hat, hämmert er einen Ryzen im jetzigen Entwicklungsstadium in Sachen Gaming einfach weg, vor allem bezogen auf Shooter wie z.B. CS GO, CoD, BF1.
> 
> Und man kann einen i7 8700K auch auf 4,8-4,9GHZ betreiben ohne ihn zu köpfen und trotzdem eine höhere IPC Leistung.



Ein paar Fakten, damit der TE nicht durcheinander kommt, weil eventuell etwas falsches suggeriert wird:

1) Der 8700K hat die höchste IPC
2) Der 8700K macht ohne köpfen gerne die 4.8GHz mit
3) Der TE hat durchblicken lassen, dass seine Programme von mehr Kernen/Threads einen Nutzen machen
4) Ryzen 1 hat eine IPC auf Haswell Niveau
5) Laut aktuellen Leaks von diversen Testseiten, hat Ryzen 2 2700X vs R7 1700, beide @4GHz, eine cirka 10% bessere Leistung (gut, wissen wir noch nicht zu 100%)
6) Spiele wie CS:GO oder Battlefield etc. schafft auch ein Ryzen 1 locker auf über 144hz, du tust gerade so, als könnten nur Leute mit einer Coffee Lake die 144hz erreichen in CS:GO

Demnach, da Ryzen 2 ein guter Wurf zu werden scheint (morgen, am 19.04.2018 um 15 Uhr wissen wir genaueres) und der TE sogar Programme nutzt, die einen Nutzen aus den 2 Kernen/4 Threads mehr zieht und der Ryzen 1 schon für CS:GO etc. gereicht hat, um mehr als 60fps zu erreichen, kann dem TE, aus meiner Sicht, ruhig zum R7 2700X geraten werden.


----------



## Torben456 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Ich habe nie behauptet das ein Ryzen es nicht packt, aber eine Intel CPU macht es nun mal besser. Und bei CS GO ist nun mal deutlich besser mit 400FPS und konstanten Frametimes sowie höheren min. FPS rumzulaufen als mit nur 250-300FPS. Ich sehe ja den direkt Vergleich in Shootern anhand meiner beiden Systeme, mein i5 8600K mit 4 aktivierten Cores erzeugt ein besseres Spielgefühl als mein Ryzen 2400g..


----------



## SnaxeX (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet das ein Ryzen es nicht packt, aber eine Intel CPU macht es nun mal besser. Und bei CS GO ist nun mal deutlich besser mit 400FPS und konstanten Frametimes sowie höheren min. FPS rumzulaufen als mit nur 250-300FPS. Ich sehe ja den direkt Vergleich in Shootern anhand meiner beiden Systeme, mein i5 8600K mit 4 aktivierten Cores erzeugt ein besseres Spielgefühl als mein Ryzen 2400g..



Also wenn der TE nicht gerade in die Pro Liga einsteigen will, ist das wohl vernachlässigbar. Und konstantere Frametimes erreicht man durch Kerne/optimierte Speichercontroller/Interface etc., also alles was der 2700X liefert. Der Ryzen 2400G taktet auch noch einmal langsamer als der 2700X.


----------



## Torben456 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Ich habe ja beide auf den selben Takt gebracht, beide waren auf 3,9GHZ also mein i5 8600K und der Ryzen 5 2400g, beide mit ner GTX 1080 und hatte bessere FPS Werte in CS GO mit dem Intel Pardon.


----------



## facehugger (19. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> 0,5 Db lauter, also unhörbar und je nach Bios 1 Grad wärmer?
> 
> "tl;dr: Sapphire hat bei der Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse einen dicken Rotstift angesetzt. Es wurde an allen Ecken und Enden abgespeckt: Takt, Material, RGB-Beleuchtung, Lüfter, überall gibt es Einschnitte gegenüber dem Topmodell Nitro+. Und trotzdem gehört die Grafikkarte, Preise einmal außen vor, zu den Großen."
> 
> Übersehe ich was?


Im Prinzip is mir Rille was für eine Graka der TE nimmt, vom angesetzten Rotstift bei der Pulse merkst du als Otto Normalo jedoch nicht viel. Sind beides gute Pixelschubsen...

Gruß


----------



## raumich (19. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> Warum 2 SSDs? 1TB sollte erst mal reichen, da kannste auch einfach nachkaufen.
> 
> Das Taichi hat genug USB für dich ASRock > X470 Taichi ansonsten morgen mal durch die Tests schauen ob es da Features gibt die die neuen Boards haben, die du brauchst/willst. Ansonsten geht auch ein altes.
> 
> ...



Zur SSD/HDD: Ich sag mal so: Luxusproblem. Ich möchte Betriebssystem und Spiele auf jeden Fall auf unterschiedlichen Platten haben. Ich stelle mir aber tatsächlich die Frage, ob ich für die Spiele wirklich eine SSD brauche. Die 200 EUR könnte ich mir z.B teilweise sparen und bekäme als HDD die doppelte Größe für den halben Preis. Aktuell liegen meine Games auch auf ner HDD. Und wenn mal ein Spiel wirklich nach einer SSD giert, dann könnte man es zeitweise auf die Boot-SSD packen. 500GB nur für Windows und Anwendungen ist "leicht" überdimensioniert. Muß ich nochmal in mich gehen, ob mir das verkürzte Ladezeiten wert sind.

Das Taichi schau ich mir auf jeden Fall an und die Gigabyte ist gestrichen und wird durch eine Sapphire ersetzt.


----------



## raumich (19. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Usp. Düdelüü.
> 
> Du hast Budget für 32 GB RAM also kann man die natürlich nehmen.
> 
> ...



Danke für das Sammelsurium an Links und guten Informationen. Leider kann ich nur ein Gefällt mir vergeben. Die Sapphire ist mittlerweile fast gesetzt. Bei der Red Devil bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die auch ein Support Bracket hat. Scheint standardmässig nicht dabei zu sein. Dafür zieht sie laut Tests deutlich weniger Strom was den etwas teureren Preis rechtfertigen würde. Aber ohne Support Bracket??? Reicht das 650 Watt Netzteil meiner Config eigentlich?


----------



## raumich (19. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> 12% Editing
> Intel hat die höhere Single Core Leistung. IPC dürfte gleich sein, sieht man Morgen. Wie du vllt. siehst stand zu Beginn sogar ein Threadripper im Raum. Der 8700K geht nun mal total an den Bedürfnissen des TE vorbei. Ich halt ihn/sie auch für Vernünftig genug uns zu sagen, sollte das Gaming doch deutlich wichtiger sein als das Editing.
> Und wie gesagt, die CPU Leistung ist im GPU Limit halt total Wumpe.
> Edit: die Puls ist die kleine Schwester der Nitro+, lohnt bei gleichem Preis halt nicht, auch wenn die Karte an sich ganz nett ist.



Das mit der Pulse sehe ich ähnlich. Zumal sie einen optischen Nachteil hat, der zugegebenermaßen nur bei Rechnern mit Window zum tragen kommt. Die Stromkabel, sollte man sie nach unten verlegen, laufen direkt über den beleuchteten Schriftzug.

Und nochmal im Allgemeinen (und Du beschreibst es ja ganz gut).
Ich glaube (ich kann es nicht wissen), ich habe in Zukunft mehr von zwei zusätzlichen Kernen, als das es mir aktuell etwas bringt, in den Spielen von heute 90 statt nur 70 FPS zu haben, weil ich mit die GamingKing CPU gekauft habe. Würde er ins Budget passen (und das tut er leider, seit ich mich entschieden habe auch einen neuen Monitor zu holen, leider überhaupt nicht mehr), wäre der Threadripper mit seinen 12 Kernen immernoch meine erste Wahl. Und dessen Spielperformance ist noch grottiger. Würde ich nur mit dem Rechner spielen und auch häufiger aufrüsten als ich es aktuell getan habe, dann führte mich kein Weg am 8700k vorbei. Dann aber richtig mit einer vom 8auer geköpften CPU und AIO Wasserkühlung. So glaube ich, ist der Ryzen aber ein guter Kompromiss zwischen beiden Extremen und hey: Ich bin verheiratet und habe ne kleine Tochter... da lernt man mit Kompromissen zu leben!


----------



## raumich (19. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht,sieht auch so doof aus wenn man ein Fenster in die Seitenwand schneidet und eine Plexiglasscheibe reinklebt.  Aber jedem das seine. Da rede ich auch niemand rein. Aber im Endeffekt kann man auch einfach eine Münze werfen ob die Pulse oder Notro. Beides sind gute GPUs in Verbindung mit dem Acer Monitor wird der TE eine  Menge Spass haben.



Mein aktueller Rechner ist auch ein schlichtes geschlossenes Gehäuse. Dieser "Zweitrechner" soll aber auf den Tisch stehen. Und da schau ich lieber auf ein Case mit ein bißchen dezentem BlingBling, als auf eine kahle, schwarzmatte Metallwand. Würde ich die Kiste unter den Schreibtisch stellen, würde ich aber auch keinen Pfennig für BlingBling ausgeben.


----------



## SnaxeX (19. April 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Das mit der Pulse sehe ich ähnlich. Zumal sie einen optischen Nachteil hat, der zugegebenermaßen nur bei Rechnern mit Window zum tragen kommt. Die Stromkabel, sollte man sie nach unten verlegen, laufen direkt über den beleuchteten Schriftzug.
> 
> Und nochmal im Allgemeinen (und Du beschreibst es ja ganz gut).
> Ich glaube (ich kann es nicht wissen), ich habe in Zukunft mehr von zwei zusätzlichen Kernen, als das es mir aktuell etwas bringt, in den Spielen von heute 90 statt nur 70 FPS zu haben, weil ich mit die GamingKing CPU gekauft habe. Würde er ins Budget passen (und das tut er leider, seit ich mich entschieden habe auch einen neuen Monitor zu holen, leider überhaupt nicht mehr), wäre der Threadripper mit seinen 12 Kernen immernoch meine erste Wahl. Und dessen Spielperformance ist noch grottiger. Würde ich nur mit dem Rechner spielen und auch häufiger aufrüsten als ich es aktuell getan habe, dann führte mich kein Weg am 8700k vorbei. Dann aber richtig mit einer vom 8auer geköpften CPU und AIO Wasserkühlung. So glaube ich, ist der Ryzen aber ein guter Kompromiss zwischen beiden Extremen und hey: Ich bin verheiratet und habe ne kleine Tochter... da lernt man mit Kompromissen zu leben!



Dann scheint die Entscheidung ja gefallen zu sein - so oder so, hast du mit Ryzen dann sicher genügend Gaming Power! Wegen deiner Problematik mit SSD/HDD: Ich finde das ganze in meinem PC eigentlich ertragbar. Spiele, die ich halt regelmäßig zocke/von einer SSD wesentlich profitieren (Total War etc.) landen auf meiner SSD, der Rest landet auf meiner HDD und beim Zocken fällt dann die HDD sowieso nicht mehr wirklich auf - wie du eh selber schreibst, Luxusproblem


----------



## raumich (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Dann scheint die Entscheidung ja gefallen zu sein - so oder so, hast du mit Ryzen dann sicher genügend Gaming Power! Wegen deiner Problematik mit SSD/HDD: Ich finde das ganze in meinem PC eigentlich ertragbar. Spiele, die ich halt regelmäßig zocke/von einer SSD wesentlich profitieren (Total War etc.) landen auf meiner SSD, der Rest landet auf meiner HDD und beim Zocken fällt dann die HDD sowieso nicht mehr wirklich auf - wie du eh selber schreibst, Luxusproblem



Gibt es beim Kauf einer HDD für Spiele etwas zu beachten? Sollte die 7200rpm haben oder tut es auch eine mit 5400rpm (welche dann wahrscheinlich leiser wäre und nicht extra gekühlt werden müsste? Was wäre denn eine gute HDD (2TB).

Aktueller Stand der Anschaffungen ist übrigens, das der Monitor und das Gehäuse bestellt sind. 
Beim Mobo schwanke ich aktuell noch zwischen den verschiedenen X470 Typen hin und her. Genauso wie bei der Frage ob ich 16GB oder 32 GB nehmen soll. Aktuell habe ich bei 16GB ungefähr 70% Auslastung. Wollte eigentlich auf 32GB upgraden aber die Preise sind ja aktuell horrend.

Und irgendwie tu ich mich immernoch schwer. 630 EUR für ne Radeon56 auszugeben (Leistungsmäßig vergleichbar mit einer 1070), wenn ich für 80 EUR weniger eine 1080 bekommen könnte. Damit könnte ich aber nicht das Freesync des Acer nutzen. Da ich dies aber bislang noch nicht hatte, weiß ich nicht, ob es Freesync wert ist, weniger Leistung(FPS) für mehr Geld zu erkaufen. Vielleicht kann mir da ja mal einer noch einen Arschtritt in die ein oder andere Richtung geben.


----------



## moonshot (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

7200RPM platten sind schon lange obsolet. 5400er für Speicherplatz, SSD für Geschwindigkeit. Seagate oder WD blue sind so die Standardempfehlung. 4 TB hat meist den besten Preis je TB.
Wenn du jetzt beim Encoding nur 70% Auslastung hast, kauf 16GB, wenns doch nicht ausreicht ist RAM nachrüsten das einfachste.
Zur 1080 Palit sinds 60€, zu einer die eine ähnlich gute ausstattung hat wie die Nitro+ 40€.
Vega 56 liegt Stock wegen der Treiberverbesserung bei einer 1070ti. Kauf sie, bau sie ein und dann teste, ob dich tearing oder V-Sync in Shootern stören.
Wenn du da für dich keinen Unterschied fesstellen kannst, selbst wenn du drauf achtest, kannst du die Karte immer noch zurück schicken und eine 1070ti kaufen.
Welche x470 Mainboards kommen denn in Frage, bzw. was brauchst du?


----------



## raumich (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> 7200RPM platten sind schon lange obsolet. 5400er für Speicherplatz, SSD für Geschwindigkeit. Seagate oder WD blue sind so die Standardempfehlung. 4 TB hat meist den besten Preis je TB.
> Wenn du jetzt beim Encoding nur 70% Auslastung hast, kauf 16GB, wenns doch nicht ausreicht ist RAM nachrüsten das einfachste.
> Zur 1080 Palit sinds 60€, zu einer die eine ähnlich gute ausstattung hat wie die Nitro+ 40€.
> Vega 56 liegt Stock wegen der Treiberverbesserung bei einer 1070ti. Kauf sie, bau sie ein und dann teste, ob dich tearing oder V-Sync in Shootern stören.
> ...


Soweit habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht, das ich ne Karte ja auch zurückschicken könnte, falls mir die Leistung nicht ausreicht.  Ich glaube, ich werde wirklich mal die Vega testen. Ggfs, könnte ich zur Not zur Vega 64 upgraden, wenn ich es bei 16GB belasse. Aber eigentlich ist die Vega64 noch unvernünftiger.

Bei den Mainboards schwanke ich zwischen 
MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (IMO gutes P/L)
Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WIFI (ich mag Gigabyte + viel Bling Bling)
ASRock X470 Taichi Ultimate (wird überall gelobt, leider extrem teuer)
ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming

Bin aber auch für andere Mainboards offen. Kann auch schlecht definieren, was ich brauche. Ich brauche auf jeden Fall mindestens vier oder fünf USB3.0 Ports hinten, damit ich meine ganzen externen Platten anschließen kann. Ich weiß nicht ob ich die ganzen Übertaktungsfeatures brauche, da der 2700x eh schlecht übertaktbar ist.


----------



## moonshot (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Das Ultimate hat nur die Taster und das 10Gbit Lan zusätzlich, ansonsten ist das non Ultimate identisch. Das x470F hab ich selbst. Mir ist nichts wirklich negatives aufgefallen, nur einen clear Cmos am I/O hab ich bisher vermisst.


----------



## raumich (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Nachdem ich erneut vom Händler vertröstet wurde, das der Liefertermin des AcerXF270HUA derzeit "unbestimmt" sei, habe ich eben meine Bestellung storniert. Bei Geizhals ist der Monitor auch bei keinem anderen Händler lieferbar. Gehe irgendwie davon aus, das Acer generell Lieferprobleme hat. 

Gestern gab es ja ein Update von PCGames-Hardware bezüglich Empfehlungen von einem "Gaming-Monitor 2018: LCD-Kauftipps 1440p (WQHD)". Habe mir stattdessen jetzt einen dort empfohlenen Dell S2716DG bestellt. Der ist heute sogar zufällig bei Mindfactory im Mindstar erhältlich gewesen. Von der Bildqualität wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so gut wie der Acer (zudem noch 130 EUR teurer), dafür habe ich jetzt eine deutlich bessere Auswahl an Grafikkarten, da der Monitor auf G-Sync setzt. Und was ich beim Monitor drauflege, kann ich bei gleicher Leistung am Preis der Grafikkarte einsparen. Das Budget bleibt tendenziell für mich erstmal das selbe.

Eventuell könnte ich jetzt sogar mit einer geliehenen 1050 die Zeit überbrücken um mir im Sommer eine 1170 oder 1180 zu holen. Daher nochmals der Aufruf um Rat und Unterstützung.
Was tun?

1. Die aktuell sinkenden Grafikkartenpreise ausnutzen und ein etabliertes 1070Ti - 1080 Modell für vergleichsweise wenig Geld kaufen und auf bewährte Technik setzen.
2. Die Zeit mit einer geliehenen Geforce überbrücken, und im Sommer eine aktuelle Grafikkarte mit mehr Leistung, dafür in einer eventuell unausgereiften Founders Edition kaufen.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## H_Hamburg (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Alles kommt von Herrn Rainer Zufall, pure Spekulation wann die Preise fallen.
Die 1180 wird wohl bis 3Q/2018 brauchen, und dann darf man noch auf die Custom Modelle warten - wer kauft überhaupt FE ?

Ich würde daher die GTX1050 leihen. Wenn das nicht reicht und du die Kohle hast, GTX1070/80 kaufen, auch wenn's ein paar Taler mehr sind.


----------



## raumich (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



H_Hamburg schrieb:


> Alles kommt von Herrn Rainer Zufall, pure Spekulation wann die Preise fallen.
> Die 1180 wird wohl bis 3Q/2018 brauchen, und dann darf man noch auf die Custom Modelle warten - wer kauft überhaupt FE ?
> 
> Ich würde daher die GTX1050 leihen. Wenn das nicht reicht und du die Kohle hast, GTX1070/80 kaufen, auch wenn's ein paar Taler mehr sind.


Die Kohle für ne 1070Ti bzw. 1080 hätte ich aktuell. Ich würde mir die 1050 nur leihen, um die Wartezeit auf die neuen Karten zu überbrücken. Ich weiß das es ein Blick in die Kristallkugel ist. Ich will ja auch kein Rezept, sondern nur eine Meinung: Was würdet ihr machen? Ok, Du würdest also auf keinen Fall auf eine der neuen Karten warten.


----------



## Maddrax111 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Eine FE kann man kaufen wenn man selber Hand anlegen möchte. Sprich den Kühler tauschen,ggf mit Wasser kühlen und selber Hand anlegen was Lüfterkurven,Undervolting etc angeht. 

Ansonsten würde ich auch erstmal die 1050 nehmen. 

Ist halt nur die Frage ob der Leidensdruck nicht bis zum erscheinen der neuen Partnerkarten nicht zu hoch. Wenn man richtig optimistisch ist kommen die im August,realitischer ist aber September/Oktober. Aber auch viel Spekulatius.


----------



## moonshot (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Wenn man richtig Pech hat, kostet die 1160 dann auch gleich viel wie die 1070ti bei gleicher Leistung.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Die Kohle für ne 1070Ti bzw. 1080 hätte ich aktuell. Ich würde mir die 1050 nur leihen, um die Wartezeit auf die neuen Karten zu überbrücken. Ich weiß das es ein Blick in die Kristallkugel ist. Ich will ja auch kein Rezept, sondern nur eine Meinung: Was würdet ihr machen? Ok, Du würdest also auf keinen Fall auf eine der neuen Karten warten.



Der Sommer kommt, da hockt man nicht vorm Rechner. Das ist erst wieder ab Herbst der Fall.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Sommer kommt, da hockt man nicht vorm Rechner. Das ist erst wieder ab Herbst der Fall.


Kommt drauf an wie das Wetter so wird.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie das Wetter so wird.



Also, bei uns laufen die Mädchen schon in Hot Pants und Tops herum. Scheint also warm genug zu sein.


----------



## raumich (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, bei uns laufen die Mädchen schon in Hot Pants und Tops herum. Scheint also warm genug zu sein.


Bin alt und verheiratet. Alles was dem Speichelfluss erhöht (zum Beispiel knackige Mädels in Hot Pants ) ist im Sommer eher kontraproduktiv. Da sitzt man schon mal gerne vor dem Rechner.


----------



## raumich (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Hallo,
alle Komponenten sind nun bestellt und ich warte auf die Lieferung, so das ich mit dem Zusammenbau beginnen kann.
Danke an alle, die mich hier tatkräftig beraten haben, auch wenn sich die ein oder andere Komponente sich mehrmals geändert hat.
Ich dachte ich poste trozdem mal alle Komponenten inkl. Preis, falls jemand anderes in der Preiskategorie einen PC zusammenstellen möchte.

Der erste gravierende Unterschied ist der Kauf des Monitors, den ich ursprünglich nicht im Budget hatte, der aber in der Konfig durchaus Sinn macht.
In Summe war das Budget auf 2500-2700 EUR angesetzt, gelandet bin ich bei 2600 EUR (allerdings inkl. Monitor).
Hier die Komponenten und im Anschluß ein paar erklärende Worte, warum es diese geworden sind:


*CPU		AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed (YD270XBGAFBOX)	319,00
Mainboard	ASUS ROG Crosshair VII Hero (90MB0XJ0-M0EAY0)	280,16
RAM		G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C46D-16GTZR)	196,67

Grafik		ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Advanced, ROG-STRIX-GTX1080-A8G-GAMING, 8GB GDDR5X, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DP (90YV09M2-M0NM00)	599,00

HDD Storage	Western Digital WD Red 4TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD40EFRX)	119,00
SSD Boot	Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB, M.2 (MZ-V6E500BW)	165,84
SSD Game	Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB, SATA (MZ-76E1T0B/EU)	234,76

Gehäuse		Fractal Design Meshify C Dark, Glasfenster (FD-CA-MESH-C-BKO-TG)	73,91
Netzteil	Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 650W ATX 2.4 (SSR-650FX)	78,92
Casefan		be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed 120x120x25mm 2200 U/min 28.6 dB(A) schwarz 	17,28

Monitor		Dell S2716DG, 27" (210-AGUI)	529,90
*
Das Threadripper-System war aufgrund der hohen Kosten relativ schnell raus und beim Intel hatte mich gestört, das er 2 Kerne weniger als der Ryzen hat (was sich meiner Meinung nach in Zukunft auf die allgemeine Performance auswirken könnte und ich das System eigentlich mehrere Jahre >6 nutzen möchte, ohne komplett umzustellen.


Aus dem Ryzen 1700 wurde der 2700x, da dieser Leistungsmäßig aktuell auch näher am i7 dran ist.
Durch den guten Boxed-Kühler des 2700, habe ich mir erstmal den Noctua gespart. GGfs. werde ich da aber noch nachrüsten, falls notwendig.

Mainboard wurde daher auch eins mit X470 Chipsatz. Da das Gigabyte durchwachsene Kritiken hat (auch was die aktualisierung des Bios angeht) habe ich mich nach langem hin und her für eins von ASUS entschieden. Da mein aktueller Hauptrechner so langsam die Grätsche macht, musste ich das Crosshair VII nehmen, da es das einzige war, was lieferfähig war. Das Strix hätte es für mich auch getan aber es war ja noch im Budget.

Beim Speicher bin ich auf 16GB runter, weil mir der RAM zur Zeit deutlich zu teuer ist und ich aktuell keinen wirklichen Bedarf für 32GB habe. Sollte der Preis sinken, werde ich nachrüsten.

Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich wieder bei einer Geforce 1080 gelandet. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich eine Vega56 in Verbindung mit einem anderen (besseren) Freesync IPS Monitor im Auge aber so ganz konnte ich mich nicht von der Geforce lösen. Den Dell mit Gsync gab es im Angebot und da ich vorher auch nur ein TN-Display hatte, sehe ich ohne direkten Vergleich "die Probleme" eines TN-Panels nicht als so extrem an. Der steht auch schon auf meinem Schreibtisch und ich bin total von ihm begeistert.

Bei den Platten wurde es jetzt doch eine WD Red als Datengrab und ne 860 EVO als Game Laufwerk. Als Bootlaufwerk habe ich mir soagr ne 960 Evo gegönnt, da sie nur 40 EUR teurer als die vergleichbare 860 Evo war. Für einen kurzen Moment dachte ich sogar an ein 960 Evo RAID-0 mit zwei 250 GB Laufwerken. Mit dem Crosshair VII wäre das problemlos möglich gewesen aber ein NVME Raid wäre dann nochmal 40 EUR teurer gewesen und ob sich das wirklich rentiert hätte?

Von Anfang geblieben sind letztlich nur das Gehäuse und das Netzteil. Das Gehäuse kommt mit zwei Lüftern. Einen davon werde ich oberhalb der Grafikkarte platzieren und den zweiten an die Geforce anschließen und unterhalb platzieren. In der Theorie läuft der dann nur, wenn es die Geforce benötigt.
Als den nach hinten ausblasenden Lüfter habe ich einen Be quiet gewählt. Aber ob ich die Lüfterkombination so beibehalten werde, muß ich noch sehen. Vielleicht brauche ich noch etwas RGB Bling Bling oder muß die Fractal Design Lüfter gegen leisere austauschen.

So, das war jetzt viel Text. ich hoffe, das jetzt alle Komponenten schnell geliefert werden und ich bald den Rechner zusammenbauen kann. Nochmal danke an alle!


----------



## H_Hamburg (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Beim Speicher bin ich auf 16GB runter, weil mir der RAM zur Zeit deutlich zu teuer ist und ich aktuell keinen wirklichen Bedarf für 32GB habe. Sollte der Preis sinken, werde ich nachrüsten.


I.d.R. sind die Kollegen enttäuscht, wenn man vier RAM Bänke auf ein Dual Channel Mainboard verteilt, der Takt wird dann nicht mehr gehalten.


----------



## markus1612 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Da hättest du dir lieber ein günstigeres Board und dann 32GB RAM genommen.
Ein Asus X470 Pro oder AsRock X470 Gaming K4 hätte sicher auch problemlos gereicht.


----------



## raumich (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



H_Hamburg schrieb:


> I.d.R. sind die Kollegen enttäuscht, wenn man vier RAM Bänke auf ein Dual Channel Mainboard verteilt, der Takt wird dann nicht mehr gehalten.



Nee, würde dann wahrscheinlich auch eher 2x16GB holen. Falls sich die RAM-Preise erholen, käme das in Summe auf das selbe raus, wie sich jetzt 32 GB geholt zu haben. Habe aber jetzt mein Budget nicht über Gebühr strapazieren müssen.


----------



## raumich (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Da hättest du dir lieber ein günstigeres Board und dann 32GB RAM genommen.
> Ein Asus X470 Pro oder AsRock X470 Gaming K4 hätte sicher auch problemlos gereicht.



Naja, wie ich schon geschrieben hatte: Mein Rechner macht langsam die Grätsche. Innerhalb eines Monats ist die Gigabit Netzwerkkarte und die USB3.0 Erweiterungskarte über den Jordan gegangen. Nach einem Totalabsturz am Wochenende fuhr der Rechner erst nach mehreren Versuchen wieder hoch. Hing bei jedem Bootversuch schon im Bootlogo des Mainboards fest. Irgendwann ging es wieder. Nach einem erneuten Neustart (zum Test) das gleiche Problem. Ist aktuell ein Glücksspiel ob der Rechner bootet. Konnte das Problem noch nicht lokalisieren. Habe aber die Befürchtung, das es der Rechner nicht mehr lange macht. Daher wollte ich keine Zeit mehr mit der Bestellung verlieren.

Gestern (als ich die Bestellung gemacht hatte), war weder das Asrock, das Asus X470 Pro noch das Strix lieferbar.  Die einzigen lieferbaren günstigen Mainboards wären das  MSI Gaming Pro und das Gigabyte Aorus Ultra Gaming gewesen und beide sagten mir ehrlich gesagt nicht zu. Das MSI hat nur einen mittelmäßigen Onboard Sound und das Gigabyte wollte ich aus vorher genannten Gründen nicht. Zumal die Einsparung dafür bestenfalls 140-150 EUR gewesen wären, der Aufpreis für zusätzliche 16GB RAM des Trident Z RGBs aber eher bei 200 EUR gelegen hätte.  Im Endeffekt habe ich lieber ein gutes Board mit "wenig" RAM, als mich später über die Einsparung beim Board zu ärgern. RAM ist schnell nachgerüstet. Ein Boardtausch ist da schon etwas komplizierter.


----------



## markus1612 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Naja, wie ich schon geschrieben hatte: Mein Rechner macht langsam die Grätsche. Innerhalb eines Monats ist die Gigabit Netzwerkkarte und die USB3.0 Erweiterungskarte über den Jordan gegangen. Nach einem Totalabsturz am Wochenende fuhr der Rechner erst nach mehreren Versuchen wieder hoch. Hing bei jedem Bootversuch schon im Bootlogo des Mainboards fest. Irgendwann ging es wieder. Nach einem erneuten Neustart (zum Test) das gleiche Problem. Ist aktuell ein Glücksspiel ob der Rechner bootet. Konnte das Problem noch nicht lokalisieren. Habe aber die Befürchtung, das es der Rechner nicht mehr lange macht. Daher wollte ich keine Zeit mehr mit der Bestellung verlieren.
> 
> Gestern (als ich die Bestellung gemacht hatte), war weder das Asrock, das Asus X470 Pro noch das Strix lieferbar.  Die einzigen lieferbaren günstigen Mainboards wären das  MSI Gaming Pro und das Gigabyte Aorus Ultra Gaming gewesen und beide sagten mir ehrlich gesagt nicht zu. Das MSI hat nur einen mittelmäßigen Onboard Sound und das Gigabyte wollte ich aus vorher genannten Gründen nicht. Zumal die Einsparung dafür bestenfalls 140-150 EUR gewesen wären, der Aufpreis für zusätzliche 16GB RAM des Trident Z RGBs aber eher bei 200 EUR gelegen hätte.  Im Endeffekt habe ich lieber ein gutes Board mit "wenig" RAM, als mich später über die Einsparung beim Board zu ärgern. RAM ist schnell nachgerüstet. Ein Boardtausch ist da schon etwas komplizierter.



Also 150€ für ein teureres Board sind für dich Peanuts, aber beim Aufpreis von weiteren 50€ für doppelt so viel RAM (was deutlich mehr bringt als das teure Board) scheitert es dann. Logik?
Auch hätte man ja günstigeren RAM nehmen können, dann wäre der Aufpreis von 16GB auf 32GB nur bei so 130-140€ gelegen, z.B. der Ripjaws V. Schlechter ist der nicht und LEDs beim RAM sind sowieso unnötig.
Ich kann schon verstehen, dass du bei deinem aktuellen Rechner schnell einen neuen haben willst, aber es hätte mehr Sinn gemacht, einfach noch ein bisschen zu warten. 

Und was meinst du mit "besseres Board"? Teurere Boards sind nur in ganz speziellen Fällen (Extrem-OC) wirklich besser als günstigere Boards, ansonsten ist der Unterschied 0.


----------



## raumich (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Also 150€ für ein teureres Board sind für dich Peanuts, aber beim Aufpreis von weiteren 50€ für doppelt so viel RAM (was deutlich mehr bringt als das teure Board) scheitert es dann. Logik?
> Auch hätte man ja günstigeren RAM nehmen können, dann wäre der Aufpreis von 16GB auf 32GB nur bei so 130-140€ gelegen, z.B. der Ripjaws V. Schlechter ist der nicht und LEDs beim RAM sind sowieso unnötig.
> Ich kann schon verstehen, dass du bei deinem aktuellen Rechner schnell einen neuen haben willst, aber es hätte mehr Sinn gemacht, einfach noch ein bisschen zu warten.
> 
> Und was meinst du mit "besseres Board"? Teurere Boards sind nur in ganz speziellen Fällen (Extrem-OC) wirklich besser als günstigere Boards, ansonsten ist der Unterschied 0.


Wo habe ich geschrieben, das 150 EUR Peanuts sind? Ich glaube da hast Du mich falsch verstanden. Ich sagte, die Einsparung hätte maximal 150 EUR betragen, der RAM meiner Wahl hätte aber mindestens 200 EUR gekostet.
Und wie auch schon gesagt: Keines der Boards, das den zusätzlichen RAM preislich kompensiert hätte, hatte ich in der engeren Auswahl. Aber OK, vielleicht denke ich wirklich zu "groß".
Auf den einen Tag mehr kommt es jetzt nicht an und ich kann ja auch bestellte Artikel zurückschicken.

Ich möchte Dich bitten, bei Mindfactory nach einem "Lagernden" X470 Board zu schauen, und dieses mit 32GB RAM zu kombinieren (das natürlich auch Lagernd verfügbar sein sollte).
Maximalkosten: 500 EUR
RGB beim RAM wäre schön aber kein muß und das Board sollte mindestens 5x USB3.0 hinten und als Onboard Sound den Realtek ALC1220 haben.

Mal schauen was Du mir vorschlägst.


----------



## compisucher (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Na ja, Markus1612 kann wahrlich auch nix dafür, dass MF gerade nachordern muss.
Immerhin lässt du dir seit mindestens dem 09.04. gut einem Monat Zeit mit der Entscheidungsfindung 

Ich würde die 10 Tage absitzen, ein ASRock für 140 Ocken und 32 GB RAM holen und das 280 € Board zurückschicken.
Gerade beim Encoding kann dir doch die Superduperaustattung, die eh keiner nie braucht, fast wurscht sein.
Hauptsache schnell geht das...

RAM Tipp:
32GB G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de

Habe ich auch, sauschnell beim worken, allerdings auch sauteuer...


----------



## Lordac (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Servus,


raumich schrieb:


> ...alle Komponenten sind nun bestellt...
> Ich dachte ich poste trozdem mal alle Komponenten...


auch wenn der "Leidensdruck" größer geworden ist, im Allgemeinen schadet es nicht vor der Bestellung noch einmal die vorerst finale Liste zu schreiben, damit noch einmal jemand kurz drüber schaut! Es sind ja doch einige Leute mehrmals täglich kurz online, man muss da also nicht lange warten um eine Rückmeldung zu bekommen! 
Da du den PC zudem nur privat nutzt - wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, eilt ein Neukauf ja nicht so extrem, auch wenn ich es verstehen kann das es in den Fingern juckt...!


raumich schrieb:


> *SSD-Boot: *Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB, M.2 (MZ-V6E500BW)


Du hast zwar geschrieben das du das Betriebssystem und Spiele trennen willst, aber warum nimmst du für das System nicht eine SSD mit "nur" 250GB? Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis deiner gewählten 960er ist zwar am besten - wenn man bei Samsung bleibt, aber wenn du den restlichen freien Speicher nicht nutzt, hättest du auch den Nachfolger *klick*, mit 250 GB nehmen können wo das Gigabyte nur geringfügig mehr kostet.

Solltest du größere Mengen Daten von Speichermedium A nach B kopieren, wäre eine zweite PCIe-SSD sinnvoll gewesen um deren Vorteil auch nutzen zu können. 

Bitte versteh das nicht als Kritik, mir ist das nur aufgefallen!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## raumich (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,
> auch wenn der "Leidensdruck" größer geworden ist, im Allgemeinen schadet es nicht vor der Bestellung noch einmal die vorerst finale Liste zu schreiben, damit noch einmal jemand kurz drüber schaut! Es sind ja doch einige Leute mehrmals täglich kurz online, man muss da also nicht lange warten um eine Rückmeldung zu bekommen!
> Da du den PC zudem nur privat nutzt - wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, eilt ein Neukauf ja nicht so extrem, auch wenn ich es verstehen kann das es in den Fingern juckt...!
> Du hast zwar geschrieben das du das Betriebssystem und Spiele trennen willst, aber warum nimmst du für das System nicht eine SSD mit "nur" 250GB? Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis deiner gewählten 960er ist zwar am besten - wenn man bei Samsung bleibt, aber wenn du den restlichen freien Speicher nicht nutzt, hättest du auch den Nachfolger *klick*, mit 250 GB nehmen können wo das Gigabyte nur geringfügig mehr kostet.
> ...



Kein Problem. Die Resonanz war hier nicht mehr so groß. Hab nichtmal damit gerechnet, das sich überhaupt noch jemand meldet.  Das DIng war halt echt, das ich am Sonntag Panik bekam, hier würde bald nichts mehr gehen. Da ein langes Wochende vor mir liegt (Do Feiertag, Fr Brückentag + SaSo frei), wollte ich auf jeden Fall alle Komponenten hier haben, damit ich Zeit zum schrauben habe. Mit Familie ist das manchmal nicht ganz so trivial mit dem Zeitmanagement,.

Ich habe die 500er genommen weil ich auf meiner aktuellen 250er gerade mal 33 GB frei habe. Und ich habe nur Win7 und nicht Win10 installiert. Wollte auf nummer sicher gehen. Ggfs. kann ich das ein oder andere Spiel ja auch auf die NVME auslagern. Für 165 EUR war das für mich ok, zumal die 860 120 EUR gekostet hätte.


----------



## raumich (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, Markus1612 kann wahrlich auch nix dafür, dass MF gerade nachordern muss.
> Immerhin lässt du dir seit mindestens dem 09.04. gut einem Monat Zeit mit der Entscheidungsfindung
> 
> Ich würde die 10 Tage absitzen, ein ASRock für 140 Ocken und 32 GB RAM holen und das 280 € Board zurückschicken.
> ...



Wenn ich ehrlich bin, denke ich seit September 2017 über eine Neuanschaffung nach. Ich musste/wollte aber auf die Jahresgratifikation warten, die bei uns Ende April ausgezahlt wird.  Habe damals erstmal wieder reinkommen müssen. Mein aktueller Rechner ist ein Phenom X4 mit ner Radeon 7950 (die eine damals gekaufte GTX 460 mit 1GB ersetzt hatte). Natürlich kann Markus1612 nichts dazu, das jetzt gerade die Komponenten nicht da sind. Mach ihm auch überhaupt keinen Vorwurf und war ehrlich an seinem Tip interessiert. Der RAM ist natürlich geil aber sprengt halt schon mein Budget, wenn ein MB dazu soll. Zusammen mit dem Strix aber vielleicht doch ne Überlegung wert. Wäre dann bei 2750 EUR statt 2615 EUR. Ist es das wirklich wert 32GB zu haben?


----------



## moonshot (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Wie schaffst du das? Meine Windows 10 Partition ist nur mit 40GB gefüllt.
Und ja NVME ist eher unnötig.

Edit: 32GB lohnen nur, wenn 16 wirklich zu klein sind. Wenn du nur spielst, sind das vllt 2 oder 3 Games, wo es ein bisschen was bringt, aber "zu wenig" werden 16 so schnell nicht sein. Publisher wollen Games an so viele Leute wie möglich verkaufen, Minimum 32GB schränkt den Käuferkreus doch etwas ein.


----------



## raumich (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> Wie schaffst du das? Meine Windows 10 Partition ist nur mit 40GB gefüllt.
> Und ja NVME ist eher unnötig.
> 
> Edit: 32GB lohnen nur, wenn 16 wirklich zu klein sind. Wenn du nur spielst, sind das vllt 2 oder 3 Games, wo es ein bisschen was bringt, aber "zu wenig" werden 16 so schnell nicht sein. Publisher wollen Games an so viele Leute wie möglich verkaufen, Minimum 32GB schränkt den Käuferkreus doch etwas ein.



Danke.

Trotzdem noch eine Alternative

Asus ROG Strix X470-F Gaming AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail	195,93
32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit			369,70
Sind auch Samsung B Dies

Mein Win7 hat 68 GB dazu kommen 106 GB an Benutzerdaten 16 GB Programme + mehrere kleinere Verzeichnisse.


----------



## raumich (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

So ich bitte nochmal um Feedback. Statt
ASUS ROG Crosshair VII Hero
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB

Asus ROG Strix X470-F Gaming AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX	mit
1. 32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit oder 
2. 32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit
3. 32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit 
Die Ripjaws CL14 kosten knapp 50 EUR mehr als die CL15. Die Trident RGB wären 80 EUR über dem Budget aber RGB! 

Oder doch beim Crossfire bleiben.


----------



## compisucher (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Die RipJaws sind auch super OK.
Ich hatte seinerzeit bei Ryzen 1 in den Anfängen überhaupt Probleme, dass welche stante pede auf 3200 liefen, daher die Trident Z.
Das hat mich mindestens so gut beeindruckt wie der stolze Preis.
Da ich dat Ryzen 1700 rein beruflich nutze, hat sich das auch gelohnt.

Da es kein reiner Gamer PC ist und wenn du es mit deinem Budget vertreten kannst, würde ich zu 32 GB raten.
Klar funzt das meiste auch mit 16GB, wenn man bedenkt, dass auch so manches Spiel recht nahe die 16 fast ausfüllen, kann man es gegenüber seinem Gewissen (und Geldbeutel) auch als Zukunftsinvestition betrachten.

Ich merke es schon beim Rendern usw., macht schon so manche Kaffeepause aus...


Edit:
Du willst unbedingt RGB, gelle??? 
Sieh es so, du kauft die Dinger nur alle 5 Jahre neu und RGB ist geil...


----------



## moonshot (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Was erhoffst du dir denn von 32 GB RAM, wenn du jetzt schon keine RAM Probleme beim Konvertieren hast?
3. Vorschlag Crosshair + 32 GB RAM dafür "nur" 1 TB MX 500 oder halt auch 1,5 TB und ne WD Green oder Blue.
Von einer M.2 merkst du eh nix.


----------



## raumich (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



compisucher schrieb:


> Du willst unbedingt RGB, gelle???
> Sieh es so, du kauft die Dinger nur alle 5 Jahre neu und RGB ist geil...


Ja, das Case wird auf dem Tisch stehen und hat ein Window. Durch das dark tempered Glas ist ein RGB Effekt war aber nicht so brachial grell. Das mit der Zukunftsinvestition hatte ich ursprünglich auch so gedacht.


----------



## raumich (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> Was erhoffst du dir denn von 32 GB RAM, wenn du jetzt schon keine RAM Probleme beim Konvertieren hast?
> 3. Vorschlag Crosshair + 32 GB RAM dafür "nur" 1 TB MX 500 oder halt auch 1,5 TB und ne WD Green oder Blue.
> Von einer M.2 merkst du eh nix.



Naja, wenn ich das konvertieren gepaust hatte, hatte ich schon mal die Meldung, das ich nicht genug Speicher hätte. Aber wie schon gesagt, ich brauche aktuell zwischen 18 und 27 Stunden pro Film. Mit dem neuen Prozessor könnte ich zwischendurch auch mal durchstarten.

Ursprünglich wollte ich 32 GB, damit ich für die Zukunft gerüstet bin. Dann sagte mir jeder (frei nach Bill gates): 16GB should be enough for everyone.
Also habe ich mich auf 16GB eingependelt. Kaum poste ich hier meine Käufe, ist jeder der sich gemeldet hat, 32 GB wären schon besser. Was mich in meiner ursprünglichen Meinung bestätigt hat. Jetzt bin ich wirklich verwirrt.


----------



## compisucher (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Ja, das Case wird auf dem Tisch stehen und hat ein Window. Durch das dark tempered Glas ist ein RGB Effekt war aber nicht so brachial grell. Das mit der Zukunftsinvestition hatte ich ursprünglich auch so gedacht.



So lange du es im Budget vertreten kannst, gehe keine Kompromisse ein.
Du ärgerst dich beim Angucken des PCs nur jedesmal aufs Neue, lieber noch nen Monat Kohle zusammenkratzen, als einen Krampf 5 Jahre anschauen zu müssen.


----------



## H_Hamburg (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Dann sagte mir jeder (frei nach Bill gates): 16GB should be enough for everyone.


Das waren aber "640 kB ought to be enough for anybody." 
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## HisN (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Ursprünglich wollte ich 32 GB, damit ich für die Zukunft gerüstet bin. Dann sagte mir jeder (frei nach Bill gates): 16GB should be enough for everyone.



Naja, wenn ich #28 sehe, dann fühle ich mich nicht wie jeder.


----------



## raumich (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



HisN schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich #28 sehe, dann fühle ich mich nicht wie jeder.



Gestern noch 32GB CL14 von F4-3200C14D-32GTZR geordert. War sauteuer aber was soll ich sagen. Mein Budgetrahmen war ein selbst aufgelegter Rahmen und kein finanzielles Maximum. Aber soll ich mich im Nachhinein wegen 100-200 EUR ärgern, wenn ich bereit bin, in Summe das 10 bis 20fache auszugeben. Hab jetzt das Mainboard etwas günstiger gewählt und die NVME weggelassen und bin jetzt 200 EUR über der geplanten Aufstellung und nicht ganz 100 EUR über Budget.

Sollte ich mir leisten können.


----------



## raumich (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

So, will jetzt nochmal Feedback geben und die Komponenten auflisten, die ich letztendlich verbaut habe:

*AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed (YD270XBGAFBOX)
ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming (90MB0XH0-M0EAY0)
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZR)

ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Advanced, ROG-STRIX-GTX1080-A8G-GAMING, 8GB GDDR5X, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DP (90YV09M2-M0NM00)

Western Digital WD Red 4TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD40EFRX)
Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB, SATA (MZ-76E500B/EU)
Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB, SATA (MZ-76E1T0B/EU)

Fractal Design Meshify C Dark, Glasfenster (FD-CA-MESH-C-BKO-TG)
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 650W ATX 2.4 (SSR-650FX)
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed 120x120x25mm 2200 U/min 28.6 dB(A) schwarz 

Dell S2716DG, 27" (210-AGUI)*

Dem aufmerksamen Leser fällt vielleicht auf, das sich die Komponenten nochmal leicht geändert haben. Bei dem Board bin ich eine Preisklasse nach unten gerutscht und habe das etwas schlechter ausgestattete Strix x470 verbaut, während ich beim RAM, wie schon geschrieben, auf 32GB upgegradet habe.

Von Anfang an war das Netzteil defekt, was mich etliche Nerven und Zeit bei der Fehlersuche und dem ständigen Umbau und Austausch von Komponenten gekostet hat. Beim uneingeschränktes Vertrauen in die einwandfreie Qualität von Seasonic ist etwas gebrochen aber das Austausch-Netzteil läuft ohne murrren.

Folgendes möchte ich noch loswerden (zuerst mal das negative):

*con:*
- Das Meshify C ist sehr kompakt wodurch sich die Verkabelung der CPU-Stromversorgung und der Frontanschlüsse etwas schwierig gestaltet. Ist aber mit etwas Schweiß trotzdem machbar.

- Die Grafikkarte hat einen 6 und einen 8 Pin Stromanschluß, das Netzteil hat aber kein Kabel mit einem 6 Pin Stromanschluss. Ich weiß nicht, ob man zwingend ein PCI-E Kabel pro Anschluß nehmen soll/muss, so habe ich es aber gemacht, obwohl jedes Kabel 2 Anschlüsse hat. Dadurch stecken jetzt zwei Kabel in der Grafikkarte und jeweils ein Anschluß hängt dabei überflüssig herum. Ist nur ein optisches Problem, nervt mich aber.

- Beim ein- und ausstecken der Kabel habe ich es irgendwie geschafft, ein PIN des Front-USB Anschlusses zu verbiegen. Habe es zwar geschafft, das Ding wieder gerade zu biegen aber einer der beiden Frontanschlüsse will jetzt trotzdem nicht funktionieren.

- Der PC ist zu laut. Hier muß ich unbedingt noch etwas tun. Vor allem der be quiet! Silent Wings 3 hat seinen Namen absolut zu unrecht. Aber auch der CPU Kühler könnte leiser sein und die Kühlung besser. Unter Vollast (beim encoding) laufen alle Kerne "nur" auf 3,8GHz und die CPU Temps sind bei 77°C (und es ist derzeitnoch nicht richtig Warm).

Aber das war jetzt meckern auf hohem Niveau. Kommen wir mal zu den Pros:

*pro:*
- Das Ding ist ein Biest (leistungstechnisch gesehen). Beim Encoding macht es 23-24fps. Meine alte Kiste dümpelte bei 1-2fps rum. Gestern abend einen Encoding Batch gestartet. Heute morgen um 6 Uhr hatte er bereits 6 1/2 Filme fertig. In Summe komme ich also locker auf 12-16 Filme am Tag. Das ist weit mehr, als ich mir erhofft hatte (5-6 Filme pro Tag). Entweder kann ich die Qualität noch deutlich nach oben schrauben (was die Encoding-Zeit verlängert) oder aber der PC muß zukünftig nicht mehr 24/7 laufen (was meine Stromrechnung freuen wird).

- Dank der 8 Kerne kann ich auch gleichzeitig noch RAR-Archive etc. entpacken, ohne das dabei die Performance runter geht. Auch der gleichzeitige Download von Spielen meiner Steam Library, brachte das System nicht sonderlich ins Schwitzen.

- G-Sync ist der Hammer. Habe mir den "Effekt" ehrlichgesagt nicht so krass vorgestellt. Auch Youtube-Videos bringen den Bildeindruck nicht im geringsten rüber. Ein Spiel wie PUBG läuft auf 2560x1440 einfach ruckelfrei. Wie gesagt, man kann es nicht beschreiben, sondern muß es sehen aber ich kann jedem nur empfehlen. Bei einem Monitorkauf darauf zu achten, das dieser entweder Free- oder Gsync unterstützt (je nachdem welche Grafikkarte verbaut ist). Habe jetzt erst ein paar Stunden gezockt, möchte aber zukünftig nicht mehr auf ...-Sync verzichten wollen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Das Netzteil hat doch 6+2 Stecker. Wenn die Grafikkarte einen 6 Pin braucht, hängt der +2 vom Netzteil einfach lose herunter.
Da solltest du noch mal schauen.
Das mit dem Pin ist echt Pech. Wird vermutlich kaputt sein. Ich würde das Board einfach tauschen. Du bist ja innerhalb der 14 Tage.


----------



## raumich (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Ja, 6+2 Stecker aber jedes Kabel hat 2 Anschlüsse. Da ich mit nicht sicher war, ob ich die Karte trotzdem über ein Kabel anschließen kann, habe ich zwei Kabel genommen.
Also hängt am ersten Kabel ein Anschluß mit 6+2 Pins runter und am zweiten Kabel ein Anschluß mit 6+2 und +2. In Summe hängen mehr Anschlüsse runter, als angeschlossen sind.
Board zurückschicken? Eher neu bestellen und dann das defekte zurückschicken oder? Sonst hätte ich zwischendurch ja eine ellenlange Wartezeit.


----------



## HisN (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Du kannst die Karte über ein Kabel anschließen


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



raumich schrieb:


> Ja, 6+2 Stecker aber jedes Kabel hat 2 Anschlüsse. Da ich mit nicht sicher war, ob ich die Karte trotzdem über ein Kabel anschließen kann, habe ich zwei Kabel genommen.
> Also hängt am ersten Kabel ein Anschluß mit 6+2 Pins runter und am zweiten Kabel ein Anschluß mit 6+2 und +2. In Summe hängen mehr Anschlüsse runter, als angeschlossen sind.
> Board zurückschicken? Eher neu bestellen und dann das defekte zurückschicken oder? Sonst hätte ich zwischendurch ja eine ellenlange Wartezeit.



Ein Kabel reicht. Das Netzteil ist eh Single Rail.
Und wenn der Stecker wegbrennt, kannst du es reklamieren.

Ja, Brett zurück schicken. Einfach angeben, dass es dir nicht gefällt. Du kriegst das Geld dann wieder.
Du kannst dann einfach woanders das Brett nochmal kaufen, damit du es gleich hast und passt das nächste Mal besser auf.


----------



## Lordac (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Servus,

erst mal Danke für die Rückmeldung, ich denk das hilft dem ein oder anderen, oder du bekommst noch Tipps (wie schon geschehen) für den ein oder anderen Punkt.



raumich schrieb:


> Der PC ist zu laut. Hier muß ich unbedingt noch etwas tun. Vor allem der be quiet! Silent Wings 3 hat seinen Namen absolut zu unrecht.


Du musst schauen das die Lüfter möglichst nicht mit voller Drehzahl laufen, hier im Test *klick*, haben sie eigentlich recht gut abgeschnitten, ein jeder empfindet Geräusche aber anders.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## moonshot (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*

Hast du die vielleicht an WaKüHeader angeschlossen? Dann laufen die auf 100%


----------



## raumich (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



HisN schrieb:


> Du kannst die Karte über ein Kabel anschließen



Danke! Dann fliegt eins raus.


----------



## raumich (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> erst mal Danke für die Rückmeldung, ich denk das hilft dem ein oder anderen, oder du bekommst noch Tipps (wie schon geschehen) für den ein oder anderen Punkt.
> 
> ...



Bin nicht zimperlich aber der lief gefühlt immer auf 100% und war dadurch wirklich störend laut. Jetzt hängt er an der Geforce und der Fractal Design kühlt unhörbar das Gehäuse.


----------



## raumich (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Gaming und Encoding PC für 2500-2700 EUR*



moonshot schrieb:


> Hast du die vielleicht an WaKüHeader angeschlossen? Dann laufen die auf 100%



Wuppss... das kann ich leider nicht ausschließen. An der Stelle sind zwei Lüfteranschlüsse und einer ist Afaik tatsächlich für die Wakü.


----------

